# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Übersetzter Artikel aus den PCRI Insights

## Friedhelm

Hallo zusammen und frohe Feiertage.

über den folgenden Link

http://www.shg-pk-geldern.de/PCRITex...0%20No%204.pdf

findet ihr eine Übersetzung des Artikels


*Vermeidung und Behandlung der Nebenwirkungen einer Testosteron  Deprivationstherapie bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs.* 

*Ein Leitfaden für Patienten und Ärzte* 

** 

_Brad Guess PA-C_
_Former Executive Director, Prostate Cancer Research Institute_ 
_Alles Gute_ 
_Friedhelm_

----------


## meni.li.

Betr. Veränderung des Stoffwechsels! Gute Information, danke, bei mir habe ich den Homocystein Wert vor 2 Monaten auf eigene Veranlassung messen lassen, war 15,6 (Normalwert bis ca.11) . Hausarzt meint nicht so schlimm, gleich gewechselt, Recherche im Internet ergibt: Erhöhter Homocysteinwert entsteht wenn Vitamin B6, B12 und Folsäure im Magen fehlt, und die Vitamine und Fölsäure fehlen weil durch ein gestörtes Magensäureverhältnis (Reflußkrankheit) durch ein zuviel an Säure diese Vitamine und Folsäure neutralisiert wurden. Jetzt laß ich mir wochentlich die Vitamine und die Folsäure spritzen.

----------


## Hans (GL)

Ich denke man sollte schon den Dank für die Übersetzungsmühe und Bereitstellung aussprechen. 

Gruß
Hans

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Danke, Friedhelm, für die gelungene Übersetzungsarbeit. Als gelegentlicher Übersetzer kann ich gut einschätzen, wieviel Zeitaufwand  und Engagement damit verbunden ist, besonders wenn man, wie Du eine akademisch anspruchsvolle Arbeit abliefern will. Deine Zweifel an der Richtigkeit einiger Worte sind sicherlich unbegründet.
Es handelt sich um eine vollständige Aufzählung aller möglichen Nebenwirkungen mit Hinweisen auf Medikamente und Verhaltensweisen, um damit fertig zu werden. Bekannt ist ja, dass die Nebenwirkungen individuell sehr unterschiedlich aiusfallen. Da kann wohl jeder seine eigene Geschichte erzählen. Ich habe mir den Aufsatz herausgedruckt, um für gelegentliche Fragen im Forum gerüstet zu sein.

Meine Aufmerksamkeit hat allerdings der folgende Satz gefunden, den ich wörtlich zitieren möchte:
 "Der medizinische Nachweis dafür, dass eine Testosteron reduzierende Therapie (TDT) eine Wirkung gegen Prostatakrebs (PK) hat, verfestigt sich immer mehr. Folglich verbreitet sich ihre Anwendung gegen alle Stadien des PK's immer weiter".

Diese Meinung des Verfassers ist zwar allgemein akzeptiert und entspricht gängiger  Verschreibungspraxis, ist aber nicht auf dem Wissensstand über die Hormontherapie, wie sie von  den Cytopathologen (Tribukait, Böcking, Al-Abadi u.a.) beurteilt wird.
 Die Hormontherapie, gleich in welcher Ausgestaltung als ADT1, ADT2, ADT3, DHB) führt in der Tat zu einer Schrumpfung  und Remission, stoppt aber nicht die fortschreitende Entdifferenzierung des Krebses, begünstigt diese u.U. sogar. In Abhängigkeit vom Status zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose und Therapiebeginn sollte die Hormontherapie daher viel restriktiver verordnet werden als dies z.Zt. geschieht.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Diese Meinung des Verfassers ist zwar allgemein akzeptiert und entspricht gängiger  Verschreibungspraxis, ist aber nicht auf dem Wissensstand über die Hormontherapie, wie sie von  den Cytopathologen (Tribukait, Böcking, Al-Abadi u.a.) beurteilt wird.
>  Die Hormontherapie, gleich in welcher Ausgestaltung als ADT1, ADT2, ADT3, DHB) führt in der Tat zu einer Schrumpfung  und Remission, stoppt aber nicht die fortschreitende Entdifferenzierung des Krebses, begünstigt diese u.U. sogar. In Abhängigkeit vom Status zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose und Therapiebeginn sollte die Hormontherapie daher viel restriktiver verordnet werden als dies z.Zt. geschieht.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Lieber Reinardo,

obwohl wir uns schon seit etlichen Jahren im alten und im neuen Forum "kennen", sind Deine neuesten Meinungen sehr verwirrend.

Seit  Jahren und bis vor kurzem warst Du immer ein glühender Verfechter der DHB und der Leibowitz'schen Theorien.
In diesem und in anderen Foren hast Du Dich oft sofort jedes Neu-Betroffenen angenommen, um ihm auch bei guter Prognose und in jüngerem Alter von allen lokalen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten dringend abzuraten und auf die DHB-Schiene zu setzen. Wir beide waren uns deswegen früher öfter in die Haare geraten.

Du hast Dich immer als leuchtendes Beispiel hingestellt und noch heute steht in Deinem Profil




> ....Ich erlebe nach wochenlangen Ängsten und Desinformation meine Sternstunde: Entscheide mich für DHB und sage OP-Beratungstermine ab.


Du must zugeben, dass man im Augenblick das Recht hat über den guten Reinardo etwas verwirrt zu sein und dass man nicht so recht weiss, was Du heute eigentlich propagierst: Leibowitz oder Tribukeit ?? Beides passt wohl überhaupt nicht zusammen.
Distanzierst Du Dich heute von Leibowitz?? Würdest Du heute noch einmal Deine "Sternstunde" erleben wollen???

Wenn Dich alten erfahrenen Kämpen heute jemand um Rat fragt, dessen PSA 9 ist bei steigender Tendenz, bei dem eine Biopsie einen Gleason von 3 plus 3 anzeigt, bei dem ein PET/CT/Szinti....nichts ausserhalb der Prostata anzeigt.......ja, was rätst Du denn heute diesem Kollegen????

(der verwirrte) Klaus sieht Deinen klärenden Worten entgegen und wünscht Dir ein "Very Happy New Year" !!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Klaus,

Ich will nicht für Reinardo sprechen, da er Manns genug ist, seine Beweggründe darzulegen. Aber ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Reinardo ein Sinneswandel und eine gewisse kritische Distanz zu Leibowitz sich entwickelt hat. Reinardos großer Verdienst war, die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Prof. Tribukait im Forum zu publizieren und sich immer wieder mit diesen Resultaten im Forum bemerkbar zu machen mit der ihm gegebenen Hartnäckigkeit. Ich schreibe dies, weil ein Teil dieser Entwicklung, seines Weges mit meiner Forumstätigkeit und PK-Geschichte zusammenfällt und auch meine Entscheidungen beeinflusst hat. Reinardo hat mehrfach auf das Bremer Symposium 2005 hingewiesen, und wir sind beide mit der Auseinandersetzung der dortigen publizierten Themen sowie der Untersuchungen von Tribukait und den GEK-Schriften, verfasst von Prof. Böcking, nach und nach zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass die DNA unter Wert in der PK-Diagnostik gehandelt wird und zusammen mit der FNAB ein hervorragendes Therapiemonitoring sein könnte. Wenn man die Aussagekraft der DNA verinnerlicht hat, einem weiter die Untersuchungen von Prof. Tribukait bekannt sind, dann gewinnt die Aussage von Prof. Böcking Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen eine ganz andere Dimension, und man kommt zwangsmäßig zu einer kritischen bzw. skeptischen Haltung zu jeder Art von Hormontherapie. Auch Rudolf hat- zwar aus einer ganz anderen Richtung kommend- auf neue Erkenntnisse des Johns Hopkins Institut aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Hormontherapie keine Vorteile bringt.
In einem anderen Thread hat gestern Urologe fs eine Aussage zur DHB gemacht, und zwar für die Plateaubildung gilt

*Der "Zielwert" der PSA liegt bei ca. 1/2 Ausgangswert +- 2 (unter 5AR-Hemmer)* 

Ich habe im Thread nachgefragt, ob dies ein Erfahrungswert von ihm ist.
Ich bin gespannt auf seine Stellungnahme.
Persönlich bin ich heute der Auffassung, dass eine DHB als Ersatztherapie für eine kurative Therapie bei Kapselbeschränkung nicht funktionieren kann ausgenommen bei einem peridiploiden DNA-Ergebnis, weil es bei dieser Ausgangslage quasi egal ist, welche Therapie ich mache, denn sie führen alle mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Erfolg, und die beste Empfehlung ist deshalb für diese Variante WW.
Wenn fs nicht gutes Material bzw. Begründungen aus seinem Erfahrungsschatz liefert, gilt für mich:

*Die DNA entzaubert die DHB!*

Mit diesem Paukenschlag beschließe ich meine Forumsbeiträge 2007
und wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut,
vielleicht sollte man nicht zu fest auf die Trommel hauen. Ich sehe in der DNA Zytometrie nur einen Mosaikbaustein zum Gesamtbild der Diagnose und habe selbst schon 2004 von Prof. Böcking meine Stanzen untersuchen lassen. ( diploid ) Die distanzierte Meinungung von Prof. Bonkhoff oder FS zur Bewertung der DNA Bestimmung sollte man nicht einfach ignorieren. Auch in der groß angelegten Rotterdamer Studie PRIAS zur Übertherapie bzw. active surveillance Strategie, wie auch in dem Beitrag von Dr. Klotz in den PCRI insights zu demselben Thema findet bei den Zugangskriterien die DNA Verteilung keine Berücksichtigung.
Interessant auch die PK Geschichte von Victor, präoperativ GS 3+3, peridiploide Verteilung, Befund nach RPE GS 3+4, Nervenscheideninfiltration und Samenblaseninfiltration, wohl kaum ein Fall für ww.
Die Therapieempfehlungen für Reinardo bei peritetraploider Verteilung mit Übergang zur multiploider Verteilung eine kurzzeitige Hormontherapie bzw. eine Hormontherapie mit Bestrahlung zu machen scheint mir auch nicht ganz schlüssig.
Alles Gute im neuen Jahr
Jürgen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Jürgen,

Den Paukenschlag bitte ich symbolisch passend zum Sylvesterabend zu sehen. Selbstverständlich weiß ich mittlerweile, dass beim PK es kein weiß/schwarz gibt sondern alle Schattierungen möglich sind. Ich habe mir ja auch trotz angekündigten Paukenschlags meinen Rückzugsweg offen gehalten, nämlich wenn von fs entsprechende Informationen kommen.
Nun zu Deinem vorgetragenen Fall:
Ich nehme an, dass die DNA aus dem Biopsiematerial gemacht wurde, und diese kann dann nicht mehr liefern als zur Verfügung steht und Gleason 6 korreliert gut mit diploid. Ob eine FNAB ein anderes Ergebnis geliefert hätte, kann man nur vermuten. Weiter bedeutet GS 7 auch nicht automatisch ein schlechteres DNA Ergebnis.
Meine Empfehlung und persönliche Vorgehensweise ist die Biopsieergebnisse durch PET-Cholin-CT zu überprüfen oder noch besser, dies schon vor der Biopsie zu machen, um mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten zu prüfen, ob noch Kapselbeschränkung vorliegt. Wäre in Deinem vorgetragenen Fall so verfahren worden, dann hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich für eine Strahlen- kombiniert mit Hormontherapie und gegebenenfalls Teiloperation entschieden.

Auch Dir ein gutes Jahr 2008
Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo, Knut und Jürgen,

genau das Problem habe ich gerade bei annemone.b angesprochen. Die Qualität der Biobsie, der GS Einstufung ist doch das Hauptproblem, von den schlechten path. Einstufungen ganz abgesehen.  
Auch ich bin der Meinung, diese Schwachstelle sollte fast immer durch ein PET/CT kontrolliert werden, anstatt dem üblichen CT, bei dem ja oft nur nichtssagendes rauskommt.
Eine FNAB, wir werden eine Kontrolluntersuchung A. Merz machen lassen, bringt meiner Meinung nach das bessere DNA Ergebniss. Wir / ich werden gespannt sein, ich fühle mich nicht, als wären nur noch böse Jungs vorhanden, wie die Theorie es uns sagt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen, 
die im Forum in letzter Zeit häufig angeführten Thesen  Tribukaits und Böckings, nach denen die HB ein Anwachsen der malignen Krebszellen fördert und deshalb bei tetraploider Verteilung schädlich sei, hat offensichtlich mittlerweile nicht wenige Forumsmitglieder in ihren Bann gezogen. Ich möchte daran erinnern: Noch im November 2006 hat Prof. Böcking in einem Brief an die SHG Husum geschrieben: Die Hormontherapie eliminiert  die peridiploiden und peritetraploiden und schafft Platz für die x-ploiden und multiploiden Tumorzellen.  Ohne dass neue Erkenntnisse vorlägen, hat die Diskussion eine Verschiebung ihrer Argumente vorgenommen: die Bösen sind nunmehr schon die tetraploiden Zellen. Die Hormontherapie sieht sich einem Frontalangriff ausgesetzt. Bei K.H. Bichler, einer der Autoren in der GEK-Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse, Band 41,  wird mit der Beschreibung eines Fallbeispiels zu obiger These ein schaurig-abschreckendes Szenario zur Wirkung der Hormontherapie präsentiert:  Der anfänglich weitgehend diploide Tumor mit einigen aneuploiden Zellen ändert im Verlauf weniger Wochen, bis zu drei Monaten über hypotetraploid zu multipel aneuploid und damit zu einer schlechten Prognose. (S. 177) Erfreulicherweise wurden bei dem Beispiel die PSA-Werte und Prüfzeitpunkte für die DNA mitgegeben. Beim Beispiel-Patienten war nach einem PSA-Anstieg von 1,0 auf 5,5 binnen eines Monats, d.h. einer  VZ von 12,6 Tagen (!) eine Hormontherapie begonnen worden und man hatte ihm bei der Ausgangs-DNA eine diploide Verteilung bestätigt gehabt. Man möge sich die Schaubilder auf S. 178 des erwähnten Aufsatzes kritisch anschauen: Ist dies nicht gleichermaßen ein Beispiel für die  Unzulänglichkeit der DNA-Bildzytometrie? Hochaggressiven Zellen waren schon vor der Therapie vorhanden und werden nicht dargestellt!? Hinterher pickt man dann in den Haufen der übriggebliebenen resistenten Zellkolonien und präsentiert die verschlechterte  Malignität als Ergebnis der HB. Ein an sich banaler, keineswegs mit neuen Erkenntnissen  behafteter Vorgang der Herausbildung eines Therapieergebnisses, nämlich der Selektion therapieresistenter Zellen, wird dämonisiert und  gegen die Therapie gerichtet, der Blindheit gegenüber solchen Vorgängen unterstellt wird. Ein weiteres von Bichler aufgezeigtes gegenteiliges Fallbeispiel , ebenfalls mit Ausgangs-DNA diploid verblieb nach mehrjähriger HB trotz zwischenzeitiger tetraploider Verteilung bei diploid (Schaubilder S. 179). Fast kleinlaut mutet die Erläuterung hierzu an: Die Diskrepanz zu den Thesen von Tribukait könnte sich darin begründen, dass es sich hier nur um wenige peritetraploide Zellen gehandelt hat, unter denen möglicherweise noch keine hormoninsensitiven waren.  Meine anfängliche Begeisterung für die DNA-Zytometrie ist jedenfalls nach näherem Studium einer kritischen Distanz gewichen. Die DNA-Histogramme suggerieren dem Patienten eine objektive Darstellung des authentischen Krebses, fernab seiner tatsächlichen Größe und seiner Metastasierungspotentials, und dies in unerschütterlichem Vertrauen, dass bei der Biopsierung der höchste Gleason auch erwischt wurde. Desweiteren verbleibt die Darstellung der Struktur in einer wenig aufschlussreichen  Abstraktheit, denn hinter den chromosomalen Entartungen, ja selbst den diploiden, können sich unterschiedlichste Pathologien verbergen. Da scheint mir kein entscheidender Vorteil gegenüber den bisherigen Pathologieprüfungen und Markern gegeben zu sein. 
 Ich halte mehr von der DNA-Analyse als vielleicht das Geschriebene vermuten lässt. Für mich ist es auch durchaus begründbar, daß im Kampf um Ressourcen aggressivere Krebszellen bei Eliminierung hormonsensitiver Zellen einen Entwicklungsvorteil erhalten können. Ich halte jedoch die therapeutischen Konsequenzen daraus für einseitig und dogmatisch verkürzt.  Zweifellos ist es ein Verdienst zu erkennen, wenn im Frühstadium evtl. noch WW angesagt ist.  Der frühe radikale Eingriff ist tatsächlich nicht immer angezeigt. Die dogmatische Logik der Zytometriker führt jedoch früher oder später unweigerlich zu Stahl oder Strahl und damit in das traditionelle Therapieraster. Bei diploider Struktur wird WW empfohlen, d.h. abwarten bis die Entwicklung zur Tetraploidie geht?  Bei Tetraploidie dann aber bloß keine ADT, denn man schafft ja so Platz für die Bösen. Die medikamentöse Behandlung sieht sich dann wieder in ihre alte Ausputzerrolle gedrängt, wenn die Heilsversprechen der Chirurgie und Radiologie sich als Irrtum herausstellen. 
 Nein, eine seriöse Anwendung von Hormontherapien weiß um deren Grenzen, weiß, dass bei höherer Malignität zusätzliche adäquate Therapien erforderlich sind und weiß auch einzuschätzen, in welchen Fällen und zu welchem Zeitpunkt dies erforderlich werden könnte. Zur HB gehört auf der Rückhand das chemotherapeutische und radiologische Arsenal. Noch immer gilt, daß der PK sehr früh eine systemische Krankheit ist, früher als die die bildgebenden Gerätschaften nachweisen können, deren Ergebnisse allzu schnell in unkritischer Sichtweise zur Diagnose Organbegrenzung herangezogen werden. Auch dies scheint in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein bei denjenigen, die vormals die DHB als Heilstherapie mißverstanden hatten, heute enttäuscht sind, dass bei ihnen adjuvante Strategien angedacht werden mußten und jetzt dabei sind, das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten. Die DHB hat weiterhin ihre Berechtigung! 
Allen alles Gute für 2008 aus Rudersberg 
Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hartmut,

natürlich hat die HB, sage ich lieber, ihre Berechtigung, was mache ich anderes mit meiner X-Ploiden Zellverteilung. Bei mir sind die bösen Jungs am Anfang schon sichtbar. Die Preisfrage ist, was ist bei mir daraus geworden.

Gruß Nach Rudersberg, Konrad

PS. wie schreibst du dich eigentlich mit h hinten?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hartmuth,

gut gebrüllt, Löwe!

Ralf

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hartmuth,

mein Kompliment!

Klaus

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Klaus(A). Ich bin  nicht "verwirrt", halte Leibowitz nach wie vor für einen innovativen und engagierten Onkologen, dem ich mich für die Therapie auch anvertrauen würde, wenn ich Zugang zu ihm hätte. Immerhin habe ich seit Beginn der DHB, abgesehen von vorübergehenden Nebenwirkungen, keine Beschwerden und lebe noch heute so gut, als hätte ich von Prostatakrebs nie etwas gehört. Diese Jahre guter Lebensqualität kann mir keiner mehr nehmen, und dafür bin ich den Initiatoren dieser Therapie hier in Deutschland auch dankbar. Es war in der Tat eine Sternstunde für mich, dass ich noch rechtzeitig vor geplanter chirurgischer Massnahme auf Leibowitz aufmerksam gemacht worden bin. 
Leider ist in Deutschland aber immer nur Teil I seiner Therapie, die dreifache Hormonblockade, propagiert und in der Praxis mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg auch angewendet worden. Teil II der Therapie ist ein umfangreiches Programm an in den USA leichter als bei uns verfügbaren antiangiogenen Mitteln, u.a. Thalidomid, Teil III eine frühzeitige Chemotherapie in mannigfacher Kombination,  für die sich bei uns entweder keine Zulassung oder kein Arzt findet, oder die man nicht bezahlen kann.  Leibowitz lässt es nicht zur Hormonresistenz kommen, bricht eine Therapie ab, solange sie noch wirkt, verordnet nach langen Therapiepausen einen zweiten Zyklus der Hormonblockade nur in Verbindung mit frühzeitiger und (noch) rechtzeitiger Chemotherapie.
Das alles nenne ich einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Hormontherapie, wie sie in krassem Gegensatz steht zu den Verordnungspraktiken unserer Ärzte, die mit Hormontherapie umgehen wie mit Hustensaft.

Den Gegensatz, den Ihr (Harthmut, Klaus(A), RalfDm) zu sehen glaubt zwischen den Thesen der Zytopathologen und dem Therapieansatz von Bob Leibowitz kann ich nicht erkennen. Vielmehr werden die Erfolge von Bob Leibowitz, die ja auch Stephen B. Strum und Dr. F.E. ihm zugestehen, durch die Thesen der Zytopathologen erklärt, ebenso die Fälle, bei denen der von der Therapie erhohhte Erfolg sich nicht einstellt.

 Die Pathologie vermittelt Einsichten in das Zellverhalten und erklärt, wie etwas ist und wie es sich unter dem Einfluss einer Therapie verändert. Mehr wird von Tribukait, Al-Abadi, Böcking u. a. gar nicht getan. Wenn sie aufgrund ihrer Forschungen nun darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Wirkungsweise von antiandrogener Therapie im allgemeinen falsch verstanden wird und unter Umständen, wie sie hierzulande gang und gäbe sind, zu unerwünschten und für den Patienten zuweilen fatalen Folgen führt, sollte man das ernst nehmen und sich damit auseinandersetzen und nicht hiergegen polemisieren.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

Entschuldige bitte meine etwas verspätete Stellungnahme, aber ich war auf der Urlaubsrückreise.
Mit Deinem Beitrag starten wir in guter Forumstradition ins Neue Jahr, nämlich wieder mit einer Verbalattacke, und zwar zum ersten Mal gegen DNA und Zytometrie (zwei bewährte, etablierte wissenschaftliche Verfahren), wie dies bisher nur zwischen den Lagern DHB und Tektomie üblich war.
Ich möchte nun versuchen, die Diskussion wieder zu versachlichen und gleichzeitig versuchen, meine Überlegungen/Erkenntnisse besser heraus zu arbeiten.
Beginnen möchte ich mit dem Diagramm von Reinardo:



Die DNA-Diagramme suggerieren nun wirklich keine heile Welt, und bei diesem Ergebnis finde ich es verständlich, dass sich Reinardo nun kritisch mit der Hormontherapie auseinandersetzt, und er hat inzwischen selber seinen Standpunkt zur Thematik im Beitrag vorher dargelegt. Für mich ist dies ein hervorragendes Beispiel für ein Therapiemonitoring mittels DNA und FNAB mit dem Ergebnis, dass bei Reinardo mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit WW ausreichend bzw. die bessere Entscheidung gewesen wäre. Aber er hat mit seiner Aussage, dass die DHB für Ihn seine Sternstunde war trotzdem Recht, weil zum damaligen Zeitpunkt dies Wissen um DNA und FNAB nicht öffentlich bekannt war. Er hat für sich alles richtig gemacht und hat noch seine Prostata und wird wohl voraussichtlich mit dem eingeschlagenen alternativen Weg und dem vorgesehenen FNAB und DNA Monitoring zu Recht kommen.
Die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Prof. Tribukait haben ergeben, dass

- bei 14 Jahre Beobachtungszeit bei diploider Verteilung zwischen Hormonbehandlung und WW kein Unterschied in der Überlebenszeit festgestellt wurde

- aber ab tetraploider Verteilung eine Hormonblockade gegenüber WW zur Lebensverkürzung führt.

Aus dieser Untersuchung hat dann Prof. Böcking die so umstrittene Aussage Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen abgeleitet.
Zu unserer FNAB-Gruppe gehört auch Schorschel. Schorschel hat GS7 aber mit einer sehr guten diploiden Verteilung. Schorschel macht schon einige Jahre WW mit zusätzlicher Stimulierung des Immunsystems sowie Ernährungsumstellung und hat bisher den PSA-Wert als Kontrolle verwendet, den er über diesen Zeitraum konstant halten bzw. sogar leicht absenken konnte. Sein DNA-Ergebnis kennen wir im März, und ich erwarte, dass fast keine Progression stattgefunden hat. 
Damit hätten wir dann das Beispiel, dass bei diploider Verteilung auch bei höherem GS aktives WW durchaus Sinn macht und nicht automatisch bei Stahl oder Strahl enden muss.
Dies, lieber Hartmut, sind für mich die Fakten und mir erschließt sich aus Deinen Ausführungen- trotz Beifall von höherer Stelle für Dich- nicht, worin der Vorteil der DHB als Ersttherapie gemäß Leibowitz als Ersatz für kurative Therapien liegt bzw. woraus Du diesen ableitest.
Nachstehend möchte ich nun noch meine persönliche Meinung, um Missverständnisse über den von mir gesehenen Einsatz der FNAB auszuschließen, über Screening und Diagnosefindung darlegen:

1. Jährliche PSA- mit fPSA-Messung.

2. Sollte die Entwicklung der Werte den Verdacht auf PK ergeben, dann ein PET-Cholin-CT durchführen.

3. Wird der Verdacht durch diese Untersuchung bestätigt, dann eine PET-Cholin-CT geführte Biopsie durchführen.

4. Ergibt die Biopsie PK mit ermitteltem GS, dann zusätzlich die DNA bestimmen lassen.

5. Dann Therapieentscheidung und abhängig von dieser gegebenenfalls FNAB und DNA als Monitoring.

Meine Überzeugung ist, dass GS und DNA zusammen erst eine optimale Therapieentscheidung in vielen Fällen ermöglichen, und ich vermute, dass die DNA Kenntnis auch den Einsatz der Hormontherapie optimieren kann. 
Neben der Universität Düsseldorf (Prof. Böcking) gibt es noch einige weitere namhafte Institutionen in Deutschland, die sich mit Zytometrie befassen. Ich werde die nächsten Monate nutzen mit diesen Institutionen Kontakt aufzunehmen, um zu ermitteln, was es an neuen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen gibt und in wie weit diese für PK-Diagnose, Therapieentscheidung usw. relevant sind. Weiter werde ich den von Heribert ins Gespräch gebrachte Onko Chip in meine Recherchen einbeziehen.
Ich hoffe, dass wir dann in einigen Monaten mehr über diese interessante Thematik wissen, und was sie uns bringen kann/wird.
Diese Aktionen erfolgen in Abstimmung mit Günter Feick.

Dies schreibe ich nicht, um die Diskussion abzuwürgen, sondern als reine Information, dass wir nun versuchen werden, mit unseren Möglichkeiten mehr Klarheit über dies wichtige Gebiet zu gewinnen.
Ich hoffe natürlich, lieber Hartmut, von Dir noch gute nachvollziehbare Argumente für die DHB bei Kapselbeschränkung als Ersttherapie anstatt der kurativen Therapien zu bekommen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HorstK

> Ich hoffe natürlich, lieber Hartmut, von Dir noch gute nachvollziehbare Argumente für die DHB bei Kapselbeschränkung als Ersttherapie anstatt der kurativen Therapien zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Dieser Aussage schließe ich mich gern und erwartungsvoll an.
Gruß, Horst
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?u=74

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:- Vielen Dank an Knut für die Darstellung meiner Stammlinien und das Kompliment, ich hätte "alles richtig" gemacht.  Hoffentlich bestätigt sich das auch in der künftigen Entwicklung. 
Klaus (A) und auch Dieter aus Husum übersehen in ihrer mehrmals geübten Kritik, dass ich zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose ebenso wie die meisten von uns ohne jedes Wissen war, und es auch bei mir Jahre gedauert hat, bis ich zu einem einigermassen sicheren Urteil gefunden habe. Aber auch ein sicheres Urteil ist nicht notwendigerweise ein richtiges Urteil. Das stellt sich erst später heraus.
Beim Prostatakrebs müssen wir zwei  dem Krebs innewohnende Wachstumswege kennen. Das eine ist das Gesamtwachstum des Krebses, wie er sich auch im PSA-Wert gut wiederspiegelt. Der andere Wachstumsweg ist der Progress in der Entdifferenzierung. Der Gleason-Wert zeigt uns den Status zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose.
Die Hormontherapie wirkt nur auf das Gesamtwachstum des Krebses, führt fast immer  zu einem signifikanten PSA-Abfall, oft bis zur Nichtmessbarkeitsgrenze. 
Die Entwicklung des zweiten Wachstumsweges wird von der Hormontherapie nicht, mindestens nicht positiv, eher negativ beeinflusst. Das hat Knut mit seiner graphischen Darstellung sehr gut, leider nicht sehr gut für mich, gezeigt. 
Würde ich jetzt nur auf die Entwicklung meines PSA-Wertes schauen, könnte ich ganz zufrieden sein. Der Schein trügt jedoch.

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob der Progress in der Entdifferenzierung durch die gehabte Hormontherapie induziert oder eine natürliche Entwicklung ist, wie sie auch bei einer Wait-and-See-Strategie von Anfang an eingetreten wäre.
Mit weiteren Rebiopsien - Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiosien - , die nächste Ende Februar, werde ich herauszufinden versuchen, ob es einen Trend gibt. Das zu bestimmen und möglichst zu beeinflussen ist wichtig, denn mit zunehmender Entdifferenzierung steigt auch das Metastasen-Potential.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo:- Vielen Dank an Knut für die Darstellung meiner Stammlinien und das Kompliment, ich hätte "alles richtig" gemacht.  Hoffentlich bestätigt sich das auch in der künftigen Entwicklung. 
> Klaus (A) und auch Dieter aus Husum übersehen in ihrer mehrmals geübten Kritik, dass ich zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose ebenso wie die meisten von uns ohne jedes Wissen war, und es auch bei mir Jahre gedauert hat, bis ich zu einem einigermassen sicheren Urteil gefunden habe. Aber auch ein sicheres Urteil ist nicht notwendigerweise ein richtiges Urteil. Das stellt sich erst später heraus.
> Beim Prostatakrebs müssen wir zwei  dem Krebs innewohnende Wachstumswege kennen. Das eine ist das Gesamtwachstum des Krebses, wie er sich auch im PSA-Wert gut wiederspiegelt. Der andere Wachstumsweg ist der Progress in der Entdifferenzierung. Der Gleason-Wert zeigt uns den Status zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose.
> Die Hormontherapie wirkt nur auf das Gesamtwachstum des Krebses, führt fast immer  zu einem signifikanten PSA-Abfall, oft bis zur Nichtmessbarkeitsgrenze. 
> Die Entwicklung des zweiten Wachstumsweges wird von der Hormontherapie nicht, mindestens nicht positiv, eher negativ beeinflusst. Das hat Knut mit seiner graphischen Darstellung sehr gut, leider nicht sehr gut für mich, gezeigt. 
> Würde ich jetzt nur auf die Entwicklung meines PSA-Wertes schauen, könnte ich ganz zufrieden sein. Der Schein trügt jedoch.
> 
> Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob der Progress in der Entdifferenzierung durch die gehabte Hormontherapie induziert oder eine natürliche Entwicklung ist, wie sie auch bei einer Wait-and-See-Strategie von Anfang an eingetreten wäre.
> Mit weiteren Rebiopsien - Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiosien - , die nächste Ende Februar, werde ich herauszufinden versuchen, ob es einen Trend gibt. Das zu bestimmen und möglichst zu beeinflussen ist wichtig, denn mit zunehmender Entdifferenzierung steigt auch das Metastasen-Potential.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Lieber Reinardo,

seit Anfang 2003 verfolge ich das Geschehen in diesem Forum. Ich habe die unzähligen Gefechte um die DHB (damit meine ich die 13-monatige Ersttherapie nach Leibowitz) intensiv verfolgt. Sehr häufig war ich beteiligt, wenn es darum ging, dagegen anzugehen, dass

* die DHB undifferenziert fast jedem Erkrankten empfohlen wurde,
* Heilungsversprechen gemacht wurden,
* kurative Verfahren sehr negativ dargestellt wurden, um zur DHB umzustimmen,
* unter der Flagge des BPS für die DHB regelrecht Reklame betrieben wurde

und so weiter und so fort.

Du selbst, Reinardo, warst in meinen Augen jahrelang einer der Hauptwerber für die DHB. Selbst so drastische Mittel wie die berühmte Badewannen-Grafik von Ludwig, welche ich mit großen roten Fragezeichen für das fragliche, ungewisse Ende versehen hatte, konnten Dich nicht bremsen. Erst Deine eigene DNA-Zytometrie in 2007, bei der ich Dich erst aufmerksam machen musste, dass Du diese fälschlicherweise positiv interpretiert hattest, hat Dich still gemacht in den DHB-Empfehlungen. Jetzt hast Du Deine eigene Badewannen-Kurve.

Es ist ja aber generell sehr ruhig geworden um die DHB, insofern bist Du absolut trendy.

Du hättest lange vor 2007 kritisch gegenüber der DHB sein können, viele haben Dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Die fehlenden Kenntnisse zu den Ploiden ist keine gute Entschuldigung. Ich selbst hatte 2003 auch keine Ahnung von der DNA-Analyse, bin aber trotzdem nicht den Heilsverkündungen der DHB zum Opfer gefallen.

 Es steht noch die These im Raum: Die DHB hat weiterhin ihre Berechtigung.
Dazu frage ich ganz schlicht: Unter welchen Bedingungen?

Meine Antwort ist: In nur wenigen Situationen macht die DHB Sinn. Beispielsweise wenn es darum geht, Zeit zu gewinnen und die Prostata auf eine anschließende Strahlenbehandlung vorzubereiten. Sonst hat die DHB für mich keine Berechtigung, nicht einmal mit vorhergehender DNA-Zytometrie!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dieter:-
Unbeabsichtigt ist es mir wohl gelungen, Dich nach längerem Schweigen wieder zur aktiveren Teilhabe im Forum zu bewegen, was ich begrüsse, weil die Diskussionen mit Dir lebendig und anregend sind. Mitlesende Dritte können dann zu ihrem eigenen Nutzen daraus ihre Schlussfolgerungen ziehen. Sie werden dabei hoffentlich zu beurteilen vermögen, wer von uns beiden mit sachlichen Argumenten mehr oder minderer Gewichtigkeit etwas schreibt.
Du hast mich in der Tat darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich meine eigene DNA-Entwicklung zu optimistisch interpretiert hatte. Daraufhin habe ich ein "Zweitgutachten" bei Professor Böcking in Auftrag gegeben, welches Deine Interpretation bestätigt. Telefonisch hatte Professor Böcking mir nahe gelegt, mich bestrahlen zu lassen, was ich aber wegen der damit verbundenen Risiken nicht machen werde. Schriftlich hatte Professor Böcking aber auch eine Strategie des Abwartens und Beobachtens als möglich bezeichnet, wie in einem früheren Thread dargelegt. Soweit zu mir.
Was Deine Philippika gegen die DHB und Bob Leibowitz betrifft, so verstehe ich einfach nicht, was Dich so in Rage bringt. Die Medikamente, aus denen die Therapie besteht, werden tausendfach jeden Tag in allen Erkrankungssituationen eingesetzt, wenn radikale Therapien versagt haben, wo sie dann noch das Wunder der "Heilung" bewirken sollen, und da regt sich niemand auf, wird als Richtlinien-getreue Behandlung akzeptiert. Auch die besondere Ausrichtung der Therapie - ihre zeitliche Limitierung zwecks Vermeidung von Hormonresistenz, Impotenz und Osteoporose - kann nicht Stein des Anstosses sein.
Vielmehr ist es der Einsatz der DHB als ERST-Therapie und die strikte Ablehnung jeder Art von radikaler Therapie durch Bob Leibowitz, was die Gemüter so erregt und wo die Geister sich scheiden. 
Bob Leibowitz hat seine Position in seinen Schriften und Vorträgen gut begründet. Seine Gegner setzen hiergegen das Versprechen der "Heilung". 
Das ist nun aber eine Sitation, wo jeder Betroffene sich entscheiden können sollte. Das setzt voraus, dass die DHB und der Name Bob Leibowitz ebenso bekannt gemacht und Befürworter in gleicher Weise zu Wort kommen dürfen wie die Vertreter radikaler Therapien.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

> Vielmehr ist es der Einsatz der DHB als ERST-Therapie und die strikte Ablehnung jeder Art von radikaler Therapie durch Bob Leibowitz, was die Gemüter so erregt und wo die Geister sich scheiden.


Genau Reinardo, das ist der Punkt. An dem scheiden sich unsere Geister

Du hast ja dieses gelesen:




> Ich habe die unzähligen Gefechte um die DHB (damit meine ich die 13-monatige Ersttherapie nach Leibowitz) intensiv verfolgt.


Dann weißt Du ja auch, dass ich von nichts anderem spreche als von dieser DHB. Und mein Gedächtnis ist noch gut genug, dass ich mich erinnere, wie damals zur Operation entschlossene Männer mit "Verstümmelungs-Argumenten" verunsichert wurden, um sie zur DHB zu überreden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,
ich hatte in meinem Beitrag bewußt eine polemische Form gewählt, weil diese doch die Möglichkeit gibt, pointiert eine Position herauszustellen. Leider hast Du Dich mit Deiner Antwort weitestgehend um eine Replik zu meinen kritischen Argumenten gedrückt und stattdessen Deine bereits bekannte Sichtweise erneut dargestellt. Gerne will ich jedoch Stellung zu Deinen Ausführungen beziehen. 
1. Du hast Reinardos Verlauf als beeindruckendes Musterbeispiel für ein Therapiemonitoring vorgestellt. Unerschütterlich gehst Du offensichtlich davon aus, daß hier der Tumor in seiner pathologischen Struktur adäquat abgebildet wird. Es gibt gute Gründe, diese Darstellungen immer mit Vorbehalt zu beurteilen. Eine Biopsie und die resultierende pathologische Beurteilung, ob mit der Stanze oder Feinnadel, ist maximal nur so gut wie das Zellmaterial, das ich für meine Probe ziehen konnte.  Wenn ich die relevanten GS 4- oder auch tretraploiden Anteile nicht erwische, weil meine Nadel 1mm daran vorbei zielte, wird eben aus einem tetraploiden Tumor oder auch GS 4 ein diploider oder GS 3 (eine enge Korrelation von GS und Plodie sei hier unterstellt). Die empfohlene WW läge ebenso daneben wie wahrscheinlich die Annahme, daß eine HB längere Jahre ohne PSA-Anstieg bleiben könnte.  Ich neige eher zu Zweifeln, dass Reinardos Ausgangstumor mit seinem damaligen Biopsieergebnis adäquat erfaßt wurde. Ich hatte mir überlegt gehabt, ob ich meine Biopsien zur Zweituntersuchung zum Bodensee oder nach Düsseldorf schicken sollte. Ich hatte PSA 49, alle 6 Stanzen befallen und die Erstuntersuchung ergab GS 3+4 und T2c. Das PET/CT zeigte in der linken Prostatahälfte dorso-apikal deutliche Mehranreicherungen, was auch die Einzelstanzen bestätigte. Ich durfte also annehmen, daß der GS 3+4 nicht so daneben lag und schickte neugierig meine Biospie zu Prof. Böcking, da ich es für einen Vorteil hielt zu wissen, ob sich auch x-ploide Zellen finden lassen und wie die quantitative Verteilung generell aussieht. Zurück kamen zu meiner Verwunderung zwei Histogramme: die linke Hälfte tetraploid, die rechte Hälfte diploid. Ich hatte eine Vermutung und machte mir die Mühe, beide Diagramme auszuzählen, aufzuaddieren und ein summarisches Diagramm zu erstellen. Und siehe da, das Ergebnis scheint mir eine diploide Verteilung zu sein. Dies wirft natürlich die Frage auf, ob eine Segmentierung einzelner Tumorareale und deren getrennte Qualifizierung zulässig ist, gerade auch im Hinblick auf Therapieempfehlungen. Oder kritisch formuliert: Mit Segmentierung kann ich u.U. auch manipulieren, um vorgefaßte Therapieempfehlungen oder Therapieablehnungen zu stützen. PSA 49 und WW, das würde nicht zusammenpassen. WW hatte ich nach meiner Rechnung ca. 3 - 4 Jahre gemacht, wenn auch unfreiwillig und unbemerkt, und hatte den PSA auf 49 steigen und zeitgleich die Malignität zum Hochrisikobereich hin wachsen lassen. Man höre und staune: Mich haben die Ergebnisse aus Düsseldorf darin bestärkt, mit einer DHB oder HB3 zu beginnen und meine Hoffnung genährt, doch vielleicht mehrere Jahre ohne harte Zusatztherapie auszukommen. Ich habe auch geplant, nach Ende der HB in Freiburg eine FNAB machen zu lassen und nach Düsseldorf zu schicken, ganz im Sinne eines zwar nicht vorbehaltfreien aber auch nicht untauglich Instruments der Verlaufskontrolle. Die Therapiesteuerung jedoch orientiert sich an der Entwicklung der Primärmarker PSA, T, CGA, NSE, CEA, AP u.a. Wie es aussieht, erlaubt die DNA-Zytometrie auch eine Eingrenzung der Personengruppe, für die WW angesagt ist. Eine diploide Verteilung korreliert mit langen Verdopplungszeiten und eröffnet die Möglichkeit langer Jahre ohne Therapie. Wer wollte das bestreiten, aber WW haben auch schon kluge Patienten gemacht, ohne Befunde von DNA-zytometrischen Prüfungen zu haben.  Und solange WW greift, bedarf es tatsächlich auch keiner Hormonblockade. Aus meiner Sicht ist es aber sicherer und unverzichtbar,  bei WW auf die Verdopplungszeiten und die PSA-Entwicklung zu achten, als einem bescheinigten diploiden Verteilungsstatus zu vertrauen. Einem glücklichen WW-ler hinterher die Diploidie zu bescheinigen, dürfte kein Problem sein. Wie Du siehst, Knut, ich bin nicht generell gegen die DNA-Zytometrie. Ich bin nur dagegen, dieses Diagnoseinstrument zum Goldstandard zu erheben und dessen Ergebnisse als Kampfargument gegen die HB zu mißbrauchen. 
2. Bei von Dir gerne angeführten Thesen von Prof. Tribukait möchte ich mich nicht lange aufhalten. In den Anfängen der Hormontherapie, den 80ern und frühen 90er Jahren, hatte man die Patienten bedenkenlos auf lebenslangen Hormonentzug gesetzt. Es gab weder eine intermittierende HB noch war die effektivere HB3 bekannt. Daß dabei Ergebnisse herauskommen, wie Tribukait sie anführt, wundert mich nicht. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu plump. Dass die mittlerweile als Schreckgespenst herumgeisternde These Die Guten schaffen Platz für die Bösen auch für mich plausibel ist, habe ich bereits erwähnt und ist ein der biologischen Natur nicht fremder Vorgang, wo es immer um Ressourcenkämpfe geht. Ich denke, Leibowitz geht mit dem konform, wen er schreibt: _Ich habe früher schon versucht, das Phänomen vereinfachend zu erläutern, dass, wenn ein Mann eine Hormonblockade beendet, das wiederkehrende Testosteron bevorzugt die hormon-sensitiven Zellen dazu anregt, auf Kosten der hormonresistenten Zellen wieder zu wachsen. Die wieder wachsenden "guten Zellen" unterdrücken die aggressiveren Zellen, und dies erlaubt einem Mann, über längere Zeiträume ohne Hormonblockade auszukommen._ Wie bekannt resultieren u.a. daraus  Erwägungen, evtl. nach Ende der Hormonblockade den T-Anstieg medikamentös zu forcieren. Reinardo versucht Leibowitz und die DNA-Zytometrie zu versöhnen, indem er letzterer unterstellt, sie würde die Praxis von Leibowitz, Erfolge wie Misserfolge, erklären.
Nun gut. Unübersehbar ist jedoch - und dies ist der nicht zu  verleugnende fundamentale Gegensatz-,  dass die Zytopathologen Leibowitz angreifen, weil er auch WW-Kandidaten einer HB unterzieht und auch nur hier Erfolg habe, und dass er ferner Personengruppen mit Androgenentzug behandelt, die vorhersehbar hinterher eine höhere Malignität hätten als vor der Therapie. In der Konsequenz wird deshalb der HB der Anspruch als Primärtherapie eingesetzt zu werden aberkannt. Bei Reinardo im Nachhinein zu mutmaßen, bei ihm sei WW wahrscheinlich besser gewesen als die DHB finde ich sehr gewagt. Sein Histogramm von 2001 ähnelt ziemlich dem meinigen. Es hätte nicht lange gedauert und sei PSA hätte ihm signalisiert: Junge, jetzt mußt du was tun! Welche kurative Therapie hätte man ihm denn empfohlen? Hätte er das auch wollen? Was würdet ihr denn mir empfehlen?
3. Man will von mir Argumente hören für eine DHB als Primärtherapie bei Kapselbeschränkung statt einer kurativen. In meinem näheren persönlichen Umfeld kenne ich drei Personen, die an PK erkrankt waren. Allesamt hatten sie nach meinem Kenntnisstand günstigere Werte als ich, v.a. was den PSA anbetrifft.  Mein Halbbruder, Jg 1942, unterzog sich 1999 bei Prof. Huland in Hamburg-Eppendorf einer PEB, zumindest die Kontinenz betreffend schonend. Ausgangs-PSA 7,6 und Gleason mit 4. Er galt als geheilt. 4 Jahre später dann ein PSA-Anstieg. Vermutung Rezidiv und Blind-Bestrahlung der Loge, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Nach 2 Jahren dann Depotspritze (HB1) und nach Absetzen erneuter Anstieg, aktuell noch unter 1,0, aber steigend. Ein Freund von mir Jg 1945, hatte im März 2007 mit PSA 8,0 eine lapraskopisch durchgeführte PE bei  Prof. Rassweiler in Heilbronn, ebenfalls eine namhafte Fachkapazität wie Huland . Er hat seine Kontinenz  bis heute nicht erlangt und mit trauriger Stimme sagte er zu mir: Weihnachten wird es bei mir nie mehr geben. Er schluckt heute Flutamid und kriegt die Eligard-Spritze, weil der einzige entnommene Lymphknoten befallen war. Der dritte Bekannte wurde 2001 mit ein Jahr langem Ärger bis zur Heilung der OP-Wunden über den Damm operiert, hat aber Gott sei Dank bis heute seine Ruhe. Warum schreib ich dies? Die sog. kurativen Therapien sind nach wie vor zu hohem Anteil mit irreversiblen Nebenwirkungen verbunden und das Risiko soll man zudem eingehen in der Gewissheit, daß bei hohem Prozentsatz die Krankheit wiederkehrt, manchmal erst nach 10 Jahren. Warum soll ich mich diesem Risiko aussetzen? Knut, Du setzt Dich vehement dafür ein, die PET/CT für die Diagnose zu nutzen. Das finde ich richtig. Falsch finde ich jedoch Deinem Rückschluß bei erkennbaren Anreicherungen nur in der Prostata von einer Kapselbegrenzung auszugehen. Metastasen bilden sich viel früher als allgemein angenommen. Das PET/CT kann Tumoranhäufungen unter Erbsengröße nicht erkennen und angesichts der hohen Krankheitsrückfallquoten finde ich Lokaltherapien ohne adjuvante systemische Behandlung generell sehr bedenklich. Es mag Ausnahmen geben. Knut und Horst, was macht euch eigentlich so sicher, daß Eure begonnene DHB nicht gut war und systemische Bereinigungen erzielt hat? Warum hat denn die Strahlentherapie mit HB bessere Ergebnisse als nur die Lokaltherapie? Ich mache um die risikobehafteten Lokaltherapien einen Bogen solange es geht. Ich hoffe, daß ich nach 8 Jahren von mir wie von Reinardos Lebensqualität berichten kann. Ob dies gelingt, kann ich nicht wissen. Wenn dies gelingt, hatte ich schon mal diese 8 Jahre eine bessere Lebensqualität aus Tausende von Männern, beschädigt von der Lokaltherapie und einem zweiten Schock ausgesetzt, nachdem die Heilsversprechen sich als Irrtum erwiesen und der Krebs wiederkam. Dies ist meine Position und meine Begründung für meine DHB.  Andere favorisieren eben eine Lokaltherapie und es ist ihre Entscheidung, daß sie Risiken eingehen möchten. 
4. Zum Schluss möchte ich eine Sache ansprechen, die ich nur ungern vortrage und bei der ich hoffe, dass ich nicht zu weit gehe. Ich schätze an den Beiträgen im Forum das hohe fachliche Niveau, das sich bei Leuten wie Dir, Knut, vor allem auch bei SHG-Leitern findet. Ich schätze aber auch die auffällige Zurückhaltung, wenn es um Therapieempfehlungen geht. Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob dieses irgendwo normativ festgelegt wurde. Es ist okay, sich für die Nutzung einer Diagnosemöglichkeit stark zu machen, es ist aber aus meiner Sicht nicht okay, sich lautstark für oder gegen eine Therapie einzusetzen und dabei diese seine Wahrheit Ratsuchenden gleich als Empfehlung mitzugeben. In der theoretischen Diskussion dürfen hier ruhig die Fetzen fliegen. Keiner hat die Wahrheit gepachtet. Der Krebs ist heterogen und voller Überraschungen und jede Person reagiert auf Therapien individuell verschieden. Jeder soll seinen Therapieweg finden und ihm soll dabei geholfen werden. Für mein Empfinden in völlig überzogener Weise führst Du einen Feldzug gegen die Hormontherapie als sei Sie Teufelswerkzeug. Und dies ausgerechnet gegen eine Therapie, die wahrlich eine schonende Variante ist verglichen mit den Schäden, die die Chirurgie und Radiologie anrichten können.
Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## HorstK

> Knut und Horst, was macht euch eigentlich so sicher, daß Eure begonnene DHB nicht gut war und systemische Bereinigungen erzielt hat?


 
Sicher kann man sich bei Krebs (PK), denke ich, nie sein. Es gibt viele Wahrscheinlichkeiten, Varianten, Möglichkeiten!

Die Leibowitz-Therapie würde ich als Erst-Therapie bei Kapselbegrenzung nicht mehr machen. Für mich war die DHB eine belastende, aggresieve Therapie und das bei damals guter körperlicher Verfassung. (Marathon unter 3 Std. Fallschirmsport über 1000 Sprünge) 
Hartmuth, wie Du in meinem Profil und Diagramm ersehen kannst habe ich bei dem stetig ansteigenden PSA nach DHB dann die "Reißleine" gezogen und mich, nach C-11-Cholin-PET/CT und USPIO Diagnosen, für die RPE als Therapie entschieden. Über diese Entscheidung bin ich nach wie vor sehr froh! Der Kopf war endlich wieder frei und ich konnte mich wieder mit schöneren Dingen beschäftigen! Mir geht es heute gut, ich kann wieder altersentsprechend trainieren und brauche z.Z. keine Medikamente! Wie es in 5 oder 10 Jahren aussieht?? Keine Ahnung! 
Aber wie Du schon sagst: "Der Krebs ist heterogen und voller Überraschungen und jede Person reagiert auf Therapien individuell verschieden".

In diesem Sinne, alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmut:-
Ich nehme an, dass Knut Dir auf Deine beeindruckende Replik noch etwas schreiben wird, will mich deshalb beschränken auf einige Punkte, wo Du Dich auf mich beziehst.

Bei der Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie hat mich überrascht, dass eigentlich verhältnismässig  wenige Zellen abgesaugt werden, und zwar nach dem Zufälligkeitsprinzip, und aus diesen Zellen dann das DNA-Histogramm erstellt wird. Wie bei der Stanzbiopsie besteht hier in der Tat die Gefahr, dass besonders maligne Zellen nicht erfasst werden. Das räumt Prof. Böcking in seinem Buch "Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen" auch ein, wenn er die Treffsicherheit der FNAB mit 86% Sensitivität und 96,6% Spezifität angibt gegenüber 89,3% bzw. 98,7% bei der Stanzbiopsie. Den sampling error haben also beide Arten der Biopsie gemeinsam. Der grosse Vorteil der FNAB ist die signifikant geringere Komplikationsrate von 0,9% gegenüber 19,8% bei der Stanzbiopsie und daher  ihre Eignung, in sinnvollen Zeitabständen Rebiopsien zur Kontrolle der Malignitätsentwicklung vorzunehmen. Dass es hier auch Ausreisser und gelegentlich Fehlinterpretationen gibt, muss ebenso hingenommen werden wie bei anderen Verfahren. Mir wurde vor Jahren in der Universitätsklinik Bonn einmal nach einer Röntgenaufnahme gesagt, ich hätte  keinen Nierenstein. Tage später wurde in der Praxis des Urologen erneut geröntgt und der Nierenstein war unübersehbar.
Wegen unterschiedlicher Messverfahren sollte man DNA-Analysen daher immer im gleichen Institut vornehmen lassen, die FNABs vom gleichen Urologen unter Ultraschall und in gleichen Zeitabständen.  Dann lässt sich auch ein Trend erkennen.

Es ist m.E. auch nicht richtig, die Befunde allzu starr zu interpretieren, also z.B. zu sagen: peridiploid = WW, Hormontherapie unnötig oder gar schädlich. Die Richtigkeit der Therapie hängt noch von anderen Umständen ab als nur vom Ergebnis der DNA-Analyse, unter anderem von der Entwicklung des PSA-Wertes. Man kann sich doch nicht abwartend verhalten, wenn trotz peridiploidem Befund der PSA-Wert steigt und steigt. Aber wenn er nicht steigt oder nur im Schneckentempo ansteigt, dann gibt der Befund DNA = peridiploid  die Sicherheit einer guten Prognose und dass man mit abwartendem Verhalten richtig liegt und Übertherapie mit gutem Gewissen vermeiden kann. Dass auch Tribukait die Prognose  nicht abhängig macht allein von der Ploidie, ist seinem Beitrag im Symposium der Bremer Universität zu entnehmen, worin er ebenso die S-Phase-Fraktion und den Tumorgrad  für die Prognose einbezieht.

Nichts ist so sehr und wird immer wieder in Zweifel gezogen wie die Aussage Tribukaits, dass agressive Krebszellen einen Wachstumsvorteil erfahren, wenn man die hormonsensitiven Zellen durch Hormontherapie eliminiert. Dass es sich hiebei um ältere Untersuchungen handelt, ist ein schwaches Argument. Jedenfalls wird das Wachstum agressiver Zellen gebremst, solange bzw. wenn sie sich wieder im Verbund mit hormonsensitiven Zellen befinden, was durch Dein (mir nicht bekannt gewesenes) Zitat von Leibowitz bestätigt wird. Dass es jedenfalls falsch ist, Patienten im fortgeschrittenen Stadium so lange die Hormonspritze zu geben, bis sich nichts mehr rührt, damit  haben die Zytopathologen doch wohl recht. Da passiert mit dem Krebs so etwa dasselbe, wie wenn man einen Verschnitt so lange purifiziert, bis man die reine Substanz erhält, und das ist dann die tödliche Malignität.

Die Kritik der Zytopathologen an Leibowitz, wie sie insbesondere in einem Brief Professor Böckings an Ludwig zum Ausdruck kommt, teile ich nicht, weil ich meine, dass Leibowitz der am wenigsten geeignete Adressat hierfür ist, weil er die DHB zwar in allen Erkrankungssituationen anwendet, aber sehr wohl darauf achtet, was dann passiert, d.h. den Hormonentzug rechtzeitig unterbricht oder ihn mit antiangiogenen Mitteln oder einer frühzeitigen Chemotherapie kombiniert, welche auch gegen hormonresistente Zellen wirkt. Leibowitz therapiert Welten entfernt von dem, was unsere Urologischen Behandlungsrichtlinien zulassen.

 Und ich teile auch ebenso wie Du die Auffassung, dass man "sanfteren" Therapien wenn möglich den Vorzug geben sollte. Wenn ich mir einmal überlege, welches Missvergnügen und Einbusse an Lebensqualität bereits ein Mückenstich verursacht, dann möchte ich mich schon gar nicht den  Nebenwirkungen der REP oder Blasen- und Darmproblemen als Spätfolgen der Bestrahlung aussetzen, ganz abgesehen von dem Risiko, durch radikale Massnahmen auch nicht geheilt zu sein. 
Es gibt sicherlich Arten von Krebs, bei denen eine chirurgische  oder strahlentechnische Massnahme die einzige Möglichkeit ist, zu überleben. Beim Prostatakarzinom stehen uns jedoch  Medikamente zur Verfügung und haben innovative Onkologen wie Leibowitz Möglichkeiten der Therapie entwickelt, mit denen wir auch ohne Chirurgie und Strahlentechnik  gut und lange leben können. Und das sollten wir anerkennen  und nutzen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Horst, danke für Deine Antwort. Du hattest sicherlich von der DHB mehr erwartet. Der schnelle Anstieg läßt fast vermuten, dass der GS 4 schon vorher vorhanden war. Man weiß es nicht. Es war auf jeden Fall richtig, hier die Reißleine zu ziehen, ob mit Bestrahlung wie bei Kurt oder RP. Ich muß gestehen, ich habe doch Bammel davor und würde, wenn möglich es mit Chemo versuchen. So ist eigentlich auch mein Konzept, wobei ich hoffe einige mehr Jahre mit der DHB zu gewinnen. Es ist natürlich auch übel, wenn man durch die DHB derart geschwächt wird wie Du schilderst. Ich habe bislang außer etwas Hitzewallungen und Libidoverlust keinerlei Beschwerden und fühle mich pudelwohl. Manchmal zwickt es ein bißchen in den Knochen. Ich freue mich für Dich und wünsche Dir, dass Du das Ding auch ausmerzen konntest. Grüße aus Rudersberg Hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe DHB-Experten, lieber Reinardo,

wenn ich mich mal kurz einschalten darf. Ich möchte zu Deinem vorherigen Beitrag eine kleine Ergänzung anfügen, die ich gerade noch einmal in der GEK-Broschüre (http://media.gek.de/downloads/brosch...statakrebs.pdf ) zum Prostatakrebs nachgeschlagen habe.

Es werden bei der FNAB ca. 100.000 Zellen aus allen Bereichen der Prostata entnommen. Dann werden 30 gesunde Zellen und 250 bis 400 Krebszellen einzeln ausgewählt und mittels Bildzytometrie verglichen. Tribukeit macht u.a. Durchflusszytometrie. Da werden alle Zellen durch eine Apparatur geschickt und automatisch ausgewertet. 

Ich verfolge die Diskussion mit Interesse.

Gesundes neues Jahr

Wolfgang

GEK-Broschüre zum PK ca. S. 11
Zitat:" Die aspirierten Zellen werden anschließend
auf einen Glas-Objektträger ausgeblasen, dünn ausgestrichen, mit alkoholischem Spray fixiert und gefärbt. So können im Normalfall gut 100 000 Zellen der Prostata gewonnen und zytologisch (nicht histologisch!) vom Pathologen begutachtet werden." Zitat Ende

Seite 15
Zitat:" In Studien zur *Treffsicherheit* bei der Tumordiagnostik im unmittelbaren Vergleich der Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie mit der Stanzbiopsie besaß die *FNAB mit 95,6 Prozent sogar eine höhere Sensitivität als die Stanzbiopsie mit 89,3 Prozent* (Böcking, 1998)." Zitat Ende

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,
Da Du meinst, dass ich mich vor Deinen Argumenten bzw. vermeintlich gewonnenen Erkenntnissen- dargelegt in Deinem vorherigen Beitrag- um eine Stellungnahme herumdrücken möchte, gebe ich Dir nun nachstehend meine Meinung zu Deinen Ausführungen:

_1. Ohne dass neue Erkenntnisse vorlägen, hat die Diskussion eine Verschiebung ihrer Argumente vorgenommen: die Bösen sind nunmehr schon die tetraploiden Zellen. Die Hormontherapie sieht sich einem Frontalangriff ausgesetzt._
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dies gelesen zu haben. Wenn ich gemeint sein sollte, so hast Du dies dann mit meiner Aussage verwechselt, dass die Untersuchung von Prof. Tribukait ergeben hat, dass es ab tetraploider Verteilung zur Lebensverkürzung im Vergleich zu WW kommt. Diese Untersuchung ist aber schon seit längerem bekannt.

_2. Bei K.H. Bichler, einer der Autoren in der GEK-Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse, Band 41, wird mit der Beschreibung eines Fallbeispiels zu obiger These ein schaurig-abschreckendes Szenario zur Wirkung der Hormontherapie präsentiert: Der anfänglich weitgehend diploide Tumor mit einigen aneuploiden Zellen ändert im Verlauf weniger Wochen, bis zu drei Monaten über hypotetraploid zu multipel aneuploid und damit zu einer schlechten Prognose. (S. 177) Erfreulicherweise wurden bei dem Beispiel die PSA-Werte und Prüfzeitpunkte für die DNA mitgegeben. Beim Beispiel-Patienten war nach einem PSA-Anstieg von 1,0 auf 5,5 binnen eines Monats, d.h. einer VZ von 12,6 Tagen (!) eine Hormontherapie begonnen worden und man hatte ihm bei der Ausgangs-DNA eine diploide Verteilung bestätigt gehabt. Man möge sich die Schaubilder auf S. 178 des erwähnten Aufsatzes kritisch anschauen: Ist dies nicht gleichermaßen ein Beispiel für die Unzulänglichkeit der DNA-Bildzytometrie? Hochaggressiven Zellen waren schon vor der Therapie vorhanden und werden nicht dargestellt!? Hinterher pickt man dann in den Haufen der übriggebliebenen resistenten Zellkolonien und präsentiert die verschlechterte Malignität als Ergebnis der HB. Ein an sich banaler, keineswegs mit neuen Erkenntnissen behafteter Vorgang der Herausbildung eines Therapieergebnisses, nämlich der Selektion therapieresistenter Zellen, wird dämonisiert und gegen die Therapie gerichtet, der Blindheit gegenüber solchen Vorgängen unterstellt wird. Ein weiteres von Bichler aufgezeigtes gegenteiliges Fallbeispiel , ebenfalls mit Ausgangs-DNA diploid verblieb nach mehrjähriger HB trotz zwischenzeitiger tetraploider Verteilung bei diploid (Schaubilder S. 179). Fast kleinlaut mutet die Erläuterung hierzu an: Die Diskrepanz zu den Thesen von Tribukait könnte sich darin begründen, dass es sich hier nur um wenige peritetraploide Zellen gehandelt hat, unter denen möglicherweise noch keine hormoninsensitiven waren._

Mir ist nicht ganz klar geworden, lieber Hartmut, ob dies von Dir eine absurde Interpretation ist oder eine bewusste Konstruktion quasi ein Rundumschlag gegen DNA und Zytometrie sein soll, da Dir gewisse Schlussfolgerungen/Erkenntnisse über die DHB nicht passen, denn Bichler ist in keiner Weise gegen die Hormontherapie und zitiert nur Tribukait mit _Tribukait zieht daraus den Schluss, dass eine Hormontherapie nur bei rein diploiden PCas sinnvoll ist_. Er bringt zwei Fallbeispiele und liefert im Anschluss auch gleich die Erklärung für die Schwierigkeit einer guten Diagnose beim Pca nämlich die außergewöhnliche Heterogenität desselben.
Ich habe deshalb den Originaltext mit Diagrammen nachfolgend eingestellt, damit jeder dies einfach mit Deiner obigen Interpretation vergleichen kann. Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass sich dieser GEK-Band 41 durch eine sachliche, informative Darstellung auszeichnet zumindest für den Teil, den ich jetzt zur Beantwortung gelesen habe.

Kopie aus _GEK-Band 41_:

_Tribukait zieht daraus den Schluss, dass eine Hormontherapie nur bei rein diploiden PCas sinnvoll ist._ 
_Hierzu als Kasuistik ein im Verlauf heterogen aneuploides PCa (Stadium 3) unter Hormontherapie bei einem 63 Jahre alten Patienten (Abb. 16). Das obere Bild zeigt den Zeitpunkt der Biopsien mit DNA-Analysen sowie den Verlauf der PSA-Bestimmung. Der anfänglich weitgehend diploide Tumor mit einigen aneuploiden Zellen ändert im Verlauf weniger Wochen, bis zu drei Monaten über hypotetraploid zu multipel a-neuploid und damit zu einer schlechten Prognose._ 



_In einer anderen Kauistik war bei einem 66 Jahre alten Mann mit einem T2 Prosta-takarzinom Jahre vor unserer Behandlung eine Brachytherapie durchgeführt wor-den (Abb. 17). Die Ausgangs-DNA (1) ergab einen periploiden Status, der sich über 5 Jahre erhielt. Im weiteren Verlauf kam es zu einer peridiploiden Verteilung mit erhöhter Proliferationsfraktion, die auch im dritten Histogramm auftritt, so dass sich hier eine beginnende tetraploide Stammlinie abzeichnet. Im Histogramm 4 bestätigt sich dann diese Interpretation. Die Diskrepanz zu den Thesen von Tribukait könnte sich darin begründen, dass es sich hier nur um wenige peritetraploide Zellen gehandelt hat, unter denen mögli-cherweise noch keine hormoninsensitiven waren._




_Wie auch bei anderen diagnostischen Methoden, die bioptisches Material zur Grundlage haben, ist für die Aussagefähigkeit der DNA-Zytometrie die Heterogenität des PCa zu bedenken. Das PCa besitzt eine ausgeprägte Heterogenität im Vergleich zu anderen Malignomen, erkennbar an der Expression von Molekularen Markern [9, 15]. Hier kommt der Gewebsentnahme eine besondere Bedeutung zu (Abb. 5). So kann die Erfassung der Heterogenität durch die Zunahme der Zahl von TRUS-gesteuerten Biopsien verbessert werden._ 
_Mit Rücksicht auf diese Gegebenheit wird heute eine größere Zahl von Stanzen preferiert (10, 12, 15 evtl. 18! oder eine Wiederholung der Sextantenbiopsie) [11]. Wiederholung der Biopsie ergibt in 10 bis 20% Treffer während eine dritte oder vierte nur noch ca. 5% aufweist._ 
_Wir haben zum Problem der Heterogenität bei 19 lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinomen nach totaler Prostatektomie den jeweiligen Tumor zytologisch untersucht bzw. eine DNA-Zytometrie durchgeführt [17]:_ 


Dann geht es bei Dir weiter mit:

_3. Die dogmatische Logik der Zytometriker führt jedoch früher oder später unweigerlich zu Stahl oder Strahl und damit in das traditionelle Therapieraster. Bei diploider Struktur wird WW empfohlen, d.h. abwarten bis die Entwicklung zur Tetraploidie geht? Bei Tetraploidie dann aber bloß keine ADT, denn man schafft ja so Platz für die Bösen. Die medikamentöse Behandlung sieht sich dann wieder in ihre alte Ausputzerrolle gedrängt, wenn die Heilsversprechen der Chirurgie und Radiologie sich als Irrtum herausstellen._

Woraus Du dies ableitest, erschließt sich mir nicht. Dies ist wohl eine Behauptung, eine eigene Meinung von Dir. Ich habe auch im GEK-Band 41 etwas gestöbert und bin dort auf folgende Ausführungen gestoßen

_Die moderne Diagnostik birgt aber die Gefahr der Überbehandlung (over-treatment). So verleiten die größere Zahl an im Frühstadium erfassten PCas und die deutlich verbesserten Behandlungsmöglichkeiten dazu häufiger die radikalchirurgi-schen bzw. curativ radiologische Methoden anzuwenden._ 
_Die unkritische Applikation der curativen Behandlungsverfahren, insbesondere bei älteren Patienten mit eingeschränkter Lebenserwartung kann zur Überbehandlung führen. So macht das gleiche Tumorstadium abhängig vom Lebensalter und gesund-heitlicher Belastung (speziell cardiovaskulär) unterschiedliche Therapiekonzepte erforderlich (siehe Kasuistik Abb. 14)._ 
_Die Adäquanz des Behandlungsverfahrens ist in der modernen Behandlung des PCa eine dringende Forderung._ 
_Die zunehmend frühzeitige Entdeckung von lokal begrenzten kleinen Karzinomen der Prostata hat zu einer sich entwickelnden Diskussion über die Indikation radikaler Therapie, insbesondere bei low-risk Tumoren geführt [4, 10]. Kriterien zur Erfassung der malignen Potenz des Karzinoms erhalten daher Bedeutung._ 
_Es ist zu bedenken, dass der Erfolg der Behandlung nicht nur von den deutlich verbesserten Methoden der Diagnostik (Stadium, Grading) und Therapie beeinflusst wird, sondern auch von den spezifischen Eigenschaften des PCas. Daraus ist zu folgern, dass wir nach Methoden suchen müssen, die uns Informationen darüber geben._ 

*Was kann demnach die therapeutische Entscheidung bei Patienten mit PCa nach Erfassen des Stadiums und Gradings beeinflussen?* 
_o Das maligne Potential des Tumors_ 
_o Die langsame Progression des Tumors_ 
_o Das Alter bzw. Allgemeinzustand des Patienten (Begleiterkrankungen, z.B. cardiovaskulär)_ 
_o Die Lebenserwartung_ 
_o Die Wünsche des Patienten (Lebensqualität)_ 

*Über welche Möglichkeiten verfügen wir das maligne Potential des Tumors zu erfassen (Vorhersagefaktoren)?* 
_o Gleason-Score_ 
_o Molekulare Prognose Marker_ 
_- DNA-Ploidie [5]_ 
_- Onkogene [7]_ 
_- Tumorsuppressorgene (TSGs) [9]_ 
_- Mikrogefäßdichte (MVD) [9, 16, 8]_ 
_In dieser Arbeit steht die Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie für das PCa im Mittelpunkt._ 
_Der Grund für diese Fokussierung ist nicht die Vernachlässigung anderer Faktoren sondern liegt in unserer speziellen Beschäftigung mit der Ploidie des PCa [2, 12]._ 

*Die Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim PCa:* 
_Verschiedene Punkte sind hier von Interesse:_ 
_1. Es handelt sich um ein unabhängiges Kriterium zur Dignitätsdiagnostik neben der Erfassung des Stadiums und des Malignitätsgrades (Staging and Gra-ding)._ 
_2. Sie erfasst Chromosomen-Veränderungen des Tumorgeschehens = DNA-Ploidie._ 
_3. DNA-Zytometrie ermöglicht biologische Bewertung der Tumorprogression beim PCa (Abb. 11): diploid ÀÆ tetraploid ÀÆ aneuploid und sich daraus ergebende therapeutische Ansätze._ 
_4. Hinweise auf die Hormonsensibilität._ 
_5. Heterogenität des PCa und DNA-Zytometrie._ 

Diese sachliche Begründung für WW kann Dich wohl kaum zu obiger Aussage inspiriert haben, aber vielleicht erklärst Du uns noch die Begründung zu Deiner Feststellung. Der Rest Deiner Antwort vom 1.1.08 besteht aus liebgewonnenen Allgemeinplätzen der DHB-Befürworter, so das sich weitere Stellungnahmen erübrigen.
Ich möchte nun zu Deinem heutigen Beitrag übergehen und benutze der Einfachheit halber Deine Nummerierung.

*1. Du hast Reinardos Verlauf als beeindruckendes Musterbeispiel für ein ............*
Es verblüfft mich doch , dass Du bei Reinardo Zweifel am Biopsieergebnis anmeldest und Dein Ergebnis mit nur 6 Stanzen bei PSA 49 für repräsentativ hältst. Das sehe ich genau umgekehrt, da der gute Verlauf bei Reinardo nach der DHB schon auf eine richtige Diagnose schließen lässt, während in Deinem Fall bei nur 6 Stanzen und alle befallen ich noch erheblich mehr Diagnoseaufwand als nur ein PET-Cholin-CT gemacht hätte.
Ich nehme an, dass Prof. Böcking in einem Teil Deiner Stanzen diploide und im anderen Teil tetraploide Verteilungen gefunden hat und Dir deshalb zur Information beide Verteilungen zugeschickt hat. Dies ist doch eine gute und richtige Entscheidung, und wenn Du Zweifel hast, warum fragst Du dann nicht bei ihm nach?
Deine Befürchtung, dass ich die DNA zum Goldstandard erheben möchte, kann ich Dir nehmen. Der Goldstandard ist schon durch die Tektomie besetzt und wird von Leibowitz mit dem Platinstandard für die DHB übertrumpft. Ich empfehle meine Beiträge genau zu lesen und in meinem letzten Beitrag in diesem Thread habe ich meine Vorstellung über Screening und Diagnostik dargelegt, und da nimmt die DNA einen bescheidenen Platz ein. Die meisten Forumsteilnehmer- und da befindest Du Dich in guter Gesellschaft- verlieren den Überblick und die Nerven und verlassen den Pfad der sachlichen Argumentation, wenn es Kritik an der von Ihnen gewählten Therapie gibt.

*2. Bei von Dir gerne angeführten Thesen von Prof. Tribukait möchte ich mich nicht lange aufhalten.....*

Auch diesen Punkt sehe ich anders. Im Forum habe ich beobachtet, dass Forumsfreunde mit Hormonblockade die PSA absenken, aber schon nach verhältnismäßig kurzer Zeit ein Wiederanstieg haben und noch eine gewisse Zeit mit Medikamentenwechsel Erfolg haben, aber dann ist auch dies Pulver verschossen. Nun muss dann auf Chemo oder anderen Mitteln zurückgegriffen werden. Es liegt hormonrefraktärer PK vor. Ich habe mich schon öfters gefragt: Sind wir nicht zu sehr auf den PSA-Wert fixiert, und erringen wir nicht nur einen Pyrrhussieg und geben den Weg frei für die Expansion der Bösen? Wäre es nicht gescheiter bei Kenntnis seiner DNA sich gleich um den kritischen Teil zu kümmern mit Chemo oder anderen Mitteln und die diploiden und tetraploiden Zellen quasi als Puffer zu halten? Für mich ist der Ablauf beim fortgeschrittenem PK eine Zeitrafferdarstellung für die günstigeren Verteilungen wie z.B. tetraploid.
Weiter gibt es auch Forumsfreunde, die WW machen mit Essensumstellung und den bekannten Nahrungsmittelergänzungen und den PSA-Anstieg dadurch moderat halten und auch nicht bei PSA-Werte von 20 nervös werden und aufgrund ihrer inneren gefestigten Einstellung eine sehr gute Lebensqualität haben.
Deswegen hat für mich die so umstrittene Aussage Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen ihre Berechtigung.

*3. Man will von mir Argumente hören für eine DHB als Primärtherapie bei Kapselbeschränkung statt einer kurativen......*

Von allen Therapien gibt es negative wie positive Beispiele, und es ist natürlich Dein Recht, wenn für Dich die negativen Beispiele bestimmend sind, keine kurative sondern die DHB als Deine Therapie zu wählen. Meine Entscheidungsfindung kannst Du unter KISP Texte Nr. 46 nachlesen. Für mich war ausschlaggebend nicht nur bei der DHB zu bleiben die Befürchtung, bei meiner tetraploiden Verteilung in einigen Jahren vor einem zweiten Zyklus mit Chemo usw. zu stehen. Weiter liebe ich Zahlen und Statistiken als Grundlage zur Entscheidungsfindung und nachfolgende hat mich letztendlich überzeugt


*4. Zum Schluss möchte ich eine Sache ansprechen, die ich nur ungern vortrage und bei der ich hoffe, dass ich nicht zu weit gehe. Ich schätze an den Beiträgen im Forum das hohe fachliche Niveau, das sich bei Leuten wie Dir, Knut, vor allem auch bei SHG-Leitern findet. Ich schätze aber auch die auffällige Zurückhaltung, wenn es um Therapieempfehlungen geht.....*

In diesem Punkt stimme ich mit Dir überein, dass bei Therapieempfehlung Zurückhaltung geboten ist. Ich mache äußerst selten eine Empfehlung sondern beschränke mich auf weitere Diagnoseschritte und zu meinem Standardrepertoire- wie Du auch schon angemerkt hast- gehört das PET-Cholin-CT und die DNA. 
Ich bin kein Gegner der DHB sondern trete hier nur sehr pointiert auf, weil diese Therapie in der Vergangenheit einen unangemessenen hohen Stellenwert in den Therapiebeschreibungen des BPS hatte. Inzwischen ist der Text über die DHB auf der BPS-Homepage sehr viel moderater geworden, wobei, wenn die Schützenhilfe von fs ausbleibt, der nachfolgende Textabschnitt aus der BPS-Homepage

_Die Dreifache Hormonblockade verspricht keine Heilung vom Prostatakrebs. Ziel ist vielmehr, die Krankheit als beherrschbare chronische Erkrankung ähnlich Diabetes, Bluthochdruck usw. zu behandeln._

gemäß meiner Meinung eine Irreführung ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## GeorgS

Möge dieser Thread  als Beispiel nachahmenswerter Gesprächskultur in die Annalen des Forums eingehen.

Hochkarätig in der Sache, gewürzt mit einer Prise polemischer Stimulanz und wertschätzend im Ton wurden hier die Klingen gekreuzt – für mich mit hohem Erkenntnisgewinn. :-)

*Und besonders erfreulich: Nicht in einem Thread angezettelt, in dem ein Mitbetroffener dadurch mit seiner Anfrage im Regen stehen bleibt.*

Hallo Friedhelm,
Danke für Deine Mühe - aus eigener Erfahrung weiß auch ich die Übersetzungsarbeit zu schätzen.


Zitat:
Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob dieses (auffällige Zurückhaltung bei Therapieempfehlungen, Anm. Georg) irgendwo normativ festgelegt wurde.

Hallo Hartmut,
Begeisterung und Zurückhaltung, diese ungleichen Schwestern sind anders als grobe Beleidigungen nur schwer zu normieren. Fairness und Empathie (gemeint ist die indianische Weisheit von Laufen in den Mokassins des Anderen) kann man nicht erzwingen. Sie reifen heran, wie ein guter Wein. 
Möge "Forum 2008" ein guter Jahrgang werden, wünscht uns allen


GeorgS

----------


## RalfDm

> Zitat:
> Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob dieses (auffällige Zurückhaltung bei Therapieempfehlungen, Anm. Georg) irgendwo normativ festgelegt wurde.


Hallo Georg (und alle),

wir als Laien erfüllen nicht die Voraussetzungen, einen Heilberuf gemäß dem Heilpraktikergesetz auszuüben. Dementsprechend dürfen wir in Antworten und insbesondere bei Ratschlägen _nicht den Eindruck vermitteln, als würden wir den Fragesteller medizinisch beraten_. Das muss unser aller Richtschnur sein. Wer sich nicht daran hält, kann Ärger bekommen.

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin:-
 Deine Korrektur zur Anzahl der bei der DNA-Analyse untersuchten Zellen nehme ich gerne zur Kenntnis. Es ist so wie Du schreibst.
 Ich war irritiert durch den Text in meinem Gutachten: "Nach interner Kalibrierung von 30 Lymphozyten und Messung von 230 atypischen Zellen . . ."

Bei der Diskussion besserer Diagnose- und Therapiemöglichkeiten sollten wir auch den finanziellen Aspekt nicht ignorieren. Eine "bestmögliche" Therapie, wie z. B. Knut sie gesucht und gefunden hat, ist für 99,9% der an PK Erkrankten nicht bezahlbar.
 Sagen wir einmal: Ein Rentner verfügt über monatlich 1.200 Euro Renteneinkommen. Davon gehen für Wohnung, Lebensmittel, Kleidung und Auto (Leasing-Raten und Betriebskosten) gut 1.000 Euro feste Kosten ab. Verbleiben ihm 200 Euro für Wahlausgaben. Er muss dann schon für eine Pet-Cholon-Untersuchung einschl. Reise- und Beratungskosten mehr als 1.000 Euro kalkulieren, sein Bankkonto überziehen und 1 Jahr lang daran abzahlen. Wie kann er dann noch teure Therapien privat bezahlen, etwa eine frühzeitige Chemotherapie oder einen Privatarzt, der abweichend von den Urologischen Behandlungsrichtlinien therapiert?
Die DNA-Analysen hingegen sind für jeden Kassenpatienten bezahlbar. Für die Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie wird man 80 - 100 Euro veranschlagen können. Die DNA-Analyse von einem pathologischen Institut ist eine Kassenleistung. 
Das ist eine Kassenleistung, weil DNA-Untersuchungen bei anderen Krebsarten akzeptiert und von den Ärzten als unerlässlich für Diagnose und Therapieentscheidung angesehen werden. Ich nenne nur den Pap-Test bei Gebärmitterkrebs, den Sputum-Test bei Lungenkrebs in der Vorsorge sowie DNA-Untersuchungen bei Augen-, Mund-, Speicheldrüsenkrebs u.a.  Lediglich der Prostatakrebs nimmt eine Sonderstellung ein. Hier wehren sich die Ärzte, ein ihnen zur Verfügung stehendes Diagnose-Instrument zum Wohle des Patienten zu nutzen. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Hans (GL)

> wir als Laien erfüllen nicht die Voraussetzungen, einen Heilberuf gemäß dem Heilpraktikergesetz auszuüben. Dementsprechend dürfen wir in Antworten und insbesondere bei Ratschlägen _nicht den Eindruck vermitteln, als würden wir den Fragesteller medizinisch beraten_. Das muss unser aller Richtschnur sein. Wer sich nicht daran hält, kann Ärger bekommen.


Hallo Ralf und weitere Mitstreiter,

manche Diskussionsfäden von hilfesuchenden Fragestellungen entwickeln manchmal schillenden Charakter. Hier wären meiner Meinung nach Beiträge, wie auch immer formuliert, hilfreich.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Friedhelm

> Hallo Friedhelm,
> Danke für Deine Mühe - aus eigener Erfahrung weiß auch ich die Übersetzungsarbeit zu schätzen.
> 
> 
> GeorgS


Hallo GeorgS,

ich bin auch sehr überrascht, dass unter diesem Thema eine solche Diskussion entstanden ist und weiß nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll!

Gut deshalb, weil für Spezialisten doch eine hochkarätige Diskussion zustande gekommen ist.

Schlecht, weil jemand der eine solche Diskussion sucht, sie sicher nicht unter diesem Thema vermuten wird.

vG

Friedhelm

----------


## RalfDm

> Schlecht, weil jemand der eine solche Diskussion sucht, sie sicher nicht unter diesem Thema vermuten wird.


Wer eine solche Diskussion sucht, möge dies im Forumextrakt unter "Diagnostik" => "DNA-Zytometrie" tun.

Ralf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,
leider kann ich jetzt erst auf Deine Antwort eingehen. Haus, Familie und Hund nehmen doch Zeit in Anspruch und rebellieren mit Recht, wenn ich mich unverhältnismäßig lange im Forum aufhalte. Danke zunächst, dass du Dir die Zeit genommen hast, umfangreicher auf meine Ausführungen einzugehen. Gut auch, dass Du meine erwähnten DNA-Histogramme den Lesern zur Verfügung gestellt hast. Der Karl Bichler wird es verkraften, wenn ich seine schönen Beispiele herangezogen habe zur Dokumentation, was der HB so alles angelastet wird. Du siehst es richtig, dass ich ihm Unrecht tue, wenn ich ihn den dogmatischen Cytopathologen zuordnen würde. Mich hat vor allem gefreut, dass wir hier diskutieren mit gegenseitigem Respekt. Andere hat das auch erfreut. Ich will dies hier nicht zitieren, aber vor einiger Zeit hattest Du noch verdammt ungehalten auf Günter Feicks hartnäckige Nachfragen reagiert und mich total überrascht. Da hattest Du wohl einen schlechten Tag erwischt, und umso mehr muss man es einfach großartig finden, wenn Du heute gemeinsame Projekte mit ihm machst.
Ich kann gut nachvollziehen, dass es in Dir mächtig rumort, weil es aus Deiner Sicht dem Leibowitz gelungen war, Deinen sonst sachlich-rationalen Verstand zu überlisten und Dich in vermeintlich irrationale Gefielde zu locken. Du hast diesen Prozess Deiner Loslösung in einem famosen Bericht niedergelegt. Dieter aus Husum hat zurückerinnert, dass es heftigste Debatten gab, als die DHB von den USA herüber kam und im BPS Einzug hielt. Ich kenne diese Debatten nicht und vermag auch nicht zu beurteilen, ob es in den vergangenen Jahren eine DHB-Lastigkeit des BPS in der Präsentation nach außen gab. Ich steige ins Forum immer über die KISP-Startseite. Vor Kurzem ist mir ein alter Artikel von Christian Ligensa unter die Finger gekommen. Er sah damals tatsächlich die Morgenröte einer Revolution in der bundesrepublikanischen Urologenlandschaft am Horizont aufsteigen. Ich denke, da ist eine gesunde Ernüchterung eingetreten, weil offensichtlich zu hohe Erwartungen mit dem Neuen verknüpft wurden. Jede Theorie muss sich in der Praxis bewahrheiten. Die Euphorie der Protagonisten hat wohl auch zu viel Euphemismus geführt, ein durchaus nicht ungewöhnlicher Vorgang, der bei Einführung von Neuem schon immer zu beobachten war.  Um die Protagonisten ist es heute still geworden, zu still. 
Knut, Du bist im Forum mittlerweile eine prägende Person, ausgestattet mit hohem Sachverstand und analytischem Denkvermögen. In kurzer Zeit hast du hohes Ansehen erworben. Von daher finde ich es besonders schade, dass Du Dich aus meiner Sicht noch nicht frei machen konntest von Ressentiments. Schon Dein Bericht in den KISP-Texten lässt hier nichts Gutes ahnen. Aus Groll über Deinen ersten Fehler bewegst Du Dich mittendrin in einem zweiten. Es ist Deiner einfach nicht würdig, wie ein Indianer in Kriegsbemalung zur Jahreswende ums Lagerfeuer herumzutanzen und zu rufen: Die DNA entzaubert die DHB! Wir bekämpfen doch gemeinsam eine Krankheit und nicht eine Therapie!
Liebe Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo, du hast Dich in diesem thread auch zu Wort gemeldet Danke für deine fruchtbaren Beiträge. U.a. hattest Du geschrieben:
_Bei der Diskussion besserer Diagnose- und Therapiemöglichkeiten sollten wir auch den finanziellen Aspekt nicht ignorieren. Eine "bestmögliche" Therapie, wie z. B. Knut sie gesucht und gefunden hat, ist für 99,9% der an PK Erkrankten nicht bezahlbar._
 Wie Recht Du hier hast! Dies ist die Realität, mit der wir zurechtkommen müssen. Mich lässt dies auch nicht unberührt. Als leitender Angestellter in der Informatikbranche mit sehr gutem Gehalt bin ich vor 2 Jahren mit 58 Jahren ausgesondert worden und heute mit 60 Frührentner. Da platzen nicht nur die Träume vom Ruhestand auf Kreta, wenn man auf seinem Haus Kreditverpflichtungen bis 65 hat und eingegangene Steuersparmodelle zur Belastung werden. Auch für mich ist Loma Linda weit weg.  Die Kostenfrage ist im Auge zu behalten, der therapietheoretischen Diskussion, die nach effektiven Wegen der PK-Bekämpfung sucht und abwägt, sei es erlaubt, die Finanzierungsproblematik getrennt davon in einem nachgelagerten Kapitel aufzugreifen. Mich freut es für Knut, dass er für sich die Protonenbestrahlung hat managen können und wünsche ihm, die Bestie erschlagen zu haben. Es ist fürwahr eine faszinierende Technologie, Bestrahlungsenergien im Zielpunkt zu konzentrieren ohne Schäden im durchdrungen Gewebe zu riskieren. Da ist die Schwelle zur sanften Therapie bereits erreicht. Ich finde, Knut hat es auch richtig gemacht, bei einem GS 4 zu erkennen, dass die DHB hier möglicherweise auf Granit beißt und sich dies früher oder später zeige würde. Möglichst früh beim Haupttumor zuschlagen, dies kann nie falsch sein und ist auch Leibowitz Ansicht. Insofern folgt Knut viel mehr der Philosophie des ungeliebten Onkologen aus LA als er dies wahrhaben will. Nur bleibt Leibowitz eben strikt seiner medikamentösen Schiene treu und würde heute bei Patienten mit wenigstens einem Hochrisikomerkmal frühzeitig zur Chemie greifen. Seine Ansicht: _Jedes Mal, wenn Sie mit einem weiteren Hormonblockade-Zyklus behandelt werden, verlängert sich die Zeit, während der Sie unter einer Hormonblockade sind, und die Pausen dazwischen werden kürzer. Man kann dies als eine sich entwickelnde Hormonresistenz erkennen._  Leibowitz kennt die Entwicklung zu höherer Malignität sehr wohl. Wäre dem nicht so, so würde er munter intermittieren. Anzunehmen, die nach dem ersten Zyklus übriggebliebenen und irgendwann wieder wachsenden Krebszellen seien von gleicher Malignität wie der Ursprungs-PK ist doch etwas naiv. Androgenresistenz geht auf kein Big-bang-Ereignis zurück, sondern bildet sich heraus. Ob dieser Prozess mit Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen richtig erklärt wird, sei dahingestellt. Dass dies die Androgendeprivation selbst induzieren könnte, das hält selbst Tribukait für nicht bewiesen. 
Reinardo, ich verstehe jedenfalls die Aufregung nicht, wenn Deine DNA-Histogramme eine Entwicklung zu höherer Malignität aufzeigen. Was ist denn daran verwunderlich, vielleicht das Ausmaß der Malignisierung? Gleich gar nicht verstehe ich, hier das Totschlagargument gegen die Hormonblockade gefunden zu haben: Die DNA entzaubert die DHB, wie Knut glaubt mit innerer Befriedigung feststellen zu können und seine Warnungen vor der HB bestätigt sieht. Welch eine Unkenntnis über eine Therapie, die er selbst einmal anwandte und deren Anwendung er heute bekämpft, gerade dort, wo sie am wirksamsten sein könnte. Seine beispiellose Experimentierfreudigkeit hat Leibowitz zu viel neuen Erkenntnissen verholfen und dies lehrte ihn die Praxis. Und dies lehrten ihn gerade die Fälle, die ihm aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind oder zu laufen drohten. Alles müsse getan werden, um einen zweiten DHB-Zyklus zu verhindern, ist heute seine Devise, und dies geht nur mit Zusatztherapie. Unser Dilemma in diesem Punkt hierzulande hast Du richtig beschrieben: _Leibowitz therapiert Welten entfernt von dem, was unsere urologischen Behandlungsrichtlinien zulassen._ Aber das ist ein anderes Problem und mit all meinen Ausführungen erzähle ich Dir eigentlich nichts Neues. 
 In den USA gibt es eine wachsende Anzahl von Männern, die bewußt die HB als Pimärtherapie wählen, während hierzulande einige Cytopathologen vor der HB warnen. Viel dezitierter als in der traditionellen Pathologie wird von der Cytopathologie die Therapieentscheidung primär von einem Parameter abhängig gemacht: der DNA-Ploidie. Tetraploide und Tumore gelten generell als für eine Hormontherapie ungeeignet, weil unbehandelte Patienten eine höhere Überlebenszeit haben. Diese Kernthese hat im Forum als Dogma Einzug gefunden. Es  wichtig hervorzuheben, dass diese weitgehende Aussage allein auf jene Untersuchungen von Tribukait zurückgehen, die er mit Patientengut aus den 80er Jahren machte, als Androgenentzug noch identisch war mit operativer Unterbindung der Testosteronzufuhr vom Hodensack (Orchiektomie). Er verglich unbehandelte Patienten mit behandelten und stellte eine niedrigere Überlebensrate der Behandelten fest, soweit deren DNA-Verteilung peridiploid oder peritetraploid war. Es gibt keinerlei neuere Untersuchungen, die denselben Vergleich mit zeitgemäß behandelten Patienten vorgenommen hätten. Obige These nährt sich implizit von der Behauptung, eine DHB  z. B. oder eine intermittierende Therapie hätte keine Vorteile gegenüber der Orchiektomie, auch dies ist wichtig hervorzuheben. Es ist purer Glaube, dass heute dasselbe Ergebnis herauskommen würde wie einst bei Tribukait. Dass eine solch weitreichende Therapieentscheidung, entgegen international anerkannten Erkenntnissen und jenseits von heute gültigen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungsstandards im Forum beeindrucken kann, verwundert mich doch sehr. Prof. Bonkhoff formuliert deshalb auch ganz trocken, dass aus diesem Grunde ein generelles Abraten von Androgenentzugtherapien bei Patienten mit tetraploiden Histogrammen unzulässig ist.  In der wissenschaftlichen Fachwelt jedenfalls finden die Cytopathologen mit ihrem Ausflug in die PK-Welt und den dort verkündeten Thesen wenig Beachtung und fristen als PK-Diagnostiker ein Sektiererdasein. Wegen ihren Histogrammen finde ich dies eigentlich schade, denn daran konnte ich Gefallen finden.  Reinardo, Du schreibst: _Nichts ist so sehr und wird immer wieder in Zweifel gezogen wie die Aussage Tribukaits, dass aggressive Krebszellen einen Wachstumsvorteil erfahren, wenn man die hormonsensitiven Zellen durch Hormontherapie eliminiert. Dass es sich hierbei um ältere Untersuchungen handelt, ist ein schwaches Argument._ Dieser letzte Satz, wenn er denn so zu verstehen ist, beruht auf einem Irrtum: Nur die Warnung vor der Hormontherapie leitet sich aus der früheren Untersuchung Tribukaits ab. Die Wachtumsvorteilsthese von ihm ist ein allgemeiner Erklärungsansatz der Entwicklung zu höherer Entdiffenrenzierung, der unabhängig von der Untersuchung formuliert wird. Dein Krankheitsstatus ist keineswegs schlecht. Für WW hast Du noch Luft und nach Deiner FNAB im März, auf die ich auch gespannt bin, hast Du aus meiner Sicht zwei Optionen: einen zweiten DHB-Zyklus, und allein die weitere PSA-Entwicklung hier wird Dir nähere Aufschlüsse geben, wie es wirklich um Deine Aneuploidie steht. Oder machst eine qualifiziert ausgewiesene Chemotherapie. Deine DNA-Histogramme mit dem zugehörigen Befund könnten Dir hierbei hilfreich sein, dass die KK zahlt. Grüße aus Rudersberg Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo,

Heribert hat eine hochinterssante Information ins Forum gestellt. Da ist auch ein Erklärungsansatz für Androgenresistenz enthalten.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...84&postcount=1

Einen schönen Abend!
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

Da sind mir zu viele Knuts bei Deinen beiden Antworten enthalten. Schade, dass Du den sachlichen Pfad verlassen hast und nun emotional auf die persönliche Schiene ausgewichen bist. Bevor ich zu der Sachthematik komme, möchte ich aber einige Punkte mich betreffend richtig stellen.

-Ich gehöre ganz sicherlich nicht zu den Großmeistern im Forum, wie ich es einmal in Anlehnung am Schachsport in einem anderen Thread anerkennend für die Experten des Forums ausgedrückt habe. Mein Wissen ist schmalspurig und auf meine Bedürfnisse ausgerichtet.

-Mein kleiner Disput mit Günter hat in diesem Thread nichts zu suchen, und es spricht nicht für Dich, dies hier zu bringen.
Um bei meinem Vergleich zu bleiben, ist Günter sicherlich einer der Großmeister im Forum. Er hat sich in seinem neuen Amt viel vorgenommen, und es war für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, als er mich ansprach, und auch eine Ehre, die Aufgabe im Interesse unserer gemeinsamen Sache zu übernehmen.

-Weiter spricht auch nicht für Dich, auf die Tränendrüsen zu drücken und mich als privilegiert hinzustellen, weil ich die Protonentherapie durchgeführt habe. Es trifft wahrscheinlich zu, dass der größere Teil der Forumsmitglieder die Kosten der Protonentherapie in USA nicht schultern könnte. Aber eine große Minderheit wäre dazu sicherlich in der Lage, wenn sie dies als die wichtige Priorität für sich ansehen würden. In meinem Bericht über die Protonentherapie hatte ich meine Erfahrungen bei der Kontaktaufnahme mit deutschen Patienten, die die Protonentherapie absolviert hatten, dargelegt und von einem Herrn berichtet, bei dem die ganze Familie zusammengelegt hatte, um die Therapie zu ermöglichen. Als ich in Loma Linda Anfang Juni 2007 eintraf, war ein deutscher Patient noch da, der seine Therapie in meiner Wartewoche auf die Fertigstellung meiner individuellen Bestrahlungsblenden beendete. Wir, die Ehepaare, haben uns zum Abendessen einmal getroffen, und die Ehefrau berichtete auch, dass sie andere Pläne hatten mit dem Ersparten nach der Pension ihres Mannes, aber nun doch einen Teil in die Gesundheit des Mannes investiert haben, da dies ja die Basis für eine weitere gemeinsame Zukunft wäre.
Wenn Du echt an einen kurativen Therapieansatz interessiert bist, dann beschäftige Dich mit der IMRT, die gemäß meiner Meinung die zweitbeste Therapie aber nach Ansicht vieler deutscher Professoren der Protonentherapie ebenbürtig ist. In KISP Texte findest Du zwei sehr gute Erfahrungsberichte, und die meisten KKs übernehmen die Kosten für die IMRT.

-Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, was in meine Aussagen hineininterpretiert wird. Ich habe meine Entscheidung, die DHB alleine als nicht ausreichend anzusehen, nicht an meinem GS sondern alleine an meiner tetraploiden Verteilung ausgerichtet und der Satz von Prof. Böcking  Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen hat mich beeindruckt und sehr nachdenklich gestimmt. Für mich ist die Langzeituntersuchung von Prof. Tribukait eine Ernst zu nehmende wissenschaftliche Arbeit, auf die sich ja auch andere Wissenschaftler beziehen.
Und woher nimmst Du die Sicherheit, dass es mit der chemischen Kastration so anders ist? Dies ist doch nur ein Wunschdenken, ohne dass es dafür einen belegbaren Ansatz gibt.

Der sachliche Part Deiner beiden Beiträge betrifft dann die DHB bzw. die Hormonblockade allgemein, wobei dies auch nur ein beschränkt sachlicher Part ist, da es permanent heißt, der Knut denkt, der Knut sagt, der Knut glaubt .
Ich führe keinen Kreuzzug gegen die DHB, sondern es ist mein einziges Anliegen, dass BPS und KISP endlich von der Aussage  Die DHB ist eine kurative Ersatztherapie, die den PK in eine chronische Krankheit wie Bluthochdruck!!, Diabetes!!  überführt mit der Erhaltungstherapie täglich Avodart/Proscar zu nehmen abrückt. Es gibt- unter Anleihe bei Heribert- zwei Rufer in der Wüste nämlich Dieter und mich und zu Deiner Information, wir haben beide, zwar aus unterschiedlichem Ansatz heraus, Hormonblockade gemacht.
Ich habe für Dich zwei Links über ältere Threads von mir über die DHB bzw. Fragen dazu nachstehend aufgeführt

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=936 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1205 

Manches klingt noch recht naiv, aber Du erkennst, dass ich mich frühzeitig mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt habe. Du erkennst weiter, dass die DHB-Protagonisten sich bedeckt gehalten oder mir keine befriedigende Antworten geliefert haben. Auch in meinem DHB-Erfahrungsbericht habe ich bereits mein Anliegen vorgetragen, nämlich Rücksicht auf die suchenden Neubetroffenen zu nehmen und sie nicht einseitig zu informieren.
Es ging mir um die Aussage von Dr. Leibowitz Die DHB ist der neue Platinstandard und diese hat bei BPS und KISP teilweise Kultstatus gehabt. Heute hält Dr. Leibowitz diese Aussage selber nicht mehr aufrecht bzw. pflegt diese nicht mehr. Er hat sich nun in seinen Vorträgen dem hormonrefraktärem PK zugewandt, für mich auch ein Indiz, dass er verstärkt in seinem Patientenstamm der alten DHBler Lösungen braucht.
Sternstunden der Menschheit im Alleingang (Einstein) sind wohl Vergangenheit und erst Recht in der Medizin.



.................*Der Forscher und sein Team*

Man möge mir meine Persiflage verzeihen, und es ist wohl ersichtlich, dass Dr. Leibowitz ein erfolgreicher und innovativer _Onkologe_ ist mit einer gut gehenden Praxis, und zwar nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Ja, meine Lieben,

die Zeiten veränderten sich rasch, prutal, egozentrisch in den letzten 20 Jahren enorm und es wird noch schlimmer kommen! Ich bin kein pessimist sondern nur logisch vorausschauen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HorstK

> ...Ich führe keinen Kreuzzug gegen die DHB, sondern es ist mein einziges Anliegen, dass BPS und KISP endlich von der Aussage  Die DHB ist eine kurative Ersatztherapie, die den PK in eine chronische Krankheit wie Bluthochdruck!!, Diabetes!!  überführt mit der Erhaltungstherapie täglich Avodart/Proscar zu nehmen abrückt. 
> Du erkennst weiter, dass die DHB-Protagonisten sich bedeckt gehalten oder mir keine befriedigende Antworten geliefert haben. Es ging mir um die Aussage von Dr. Leibowitz Die DHB ist der neue Platinstandard und diese hat bei BPS und KISP teilweise Kultstatus gehabt... 
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Knut, so habe ich es auch erlebt und wahrgenommen und deshalb kann ich Deiner o.a. Aussage voll und ganz zustimmen!

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut, hallo Horst,
ich möchte nicht nochmal in Erwiderung auf einzelnes eingehen. Ich habe etwas gelernt und kann das nachvollziehen, worauf ihr zuletzt hinweist. Offensichtlich bin ich in eine Debatte geraten, die zwangsläufig belastet war von der Vergangenheit. Als Schaukämpfer eigne ich mich ohnehin nicht. Mir dämmert, ich werde von manchen etwas ungläubig wahrgenommen wie die Wiederauferstehung des tot geglaubten Gespenstes Leibowitz. Ich bin kein Leibowitzanhänger, Namen und Personen sind mir schnurzegal. Mir widerstrebt zutiefst, Ikonen nachzulaufen oder vor sich her zu tragen. Ich pflege Dinge unvoreingenommen zu betrachten, wie ich auch kein Problem habe, mit Menschen prima auszukommen, die Dinge anders sehen. Mir hat die DHB von Anfang an imponiert, als ich ihr im Forum begegnete. Ralfs Bericht hat da sicherlich dazu beigetragen, weil seine aufgeführten Begründungszusammenhänge fundiert sind. Aber ich habe auch in den Verlaufsprofilen von Forumsmitgliedern gelesen und habe mich mit Artikeln aus der im Forum dokumentierten wissenschaftlichen Fachliteratur einigermaßen schlau gemacht. Ich hatte nie die überzogenen Hoffnungen mit der DHB verbunden, die sie mit verklärenden Darstellungen nährte und die andere mit ihr verknüpft hatten. Der Siegeszug der DHB ist ausgeblieben und der Katzenjammer war umso größer. Ich habe mich zu Wort gemeldet, weil in meiner Wahrnehmung die DHB taumelnd in der Ecke stand und jetzt von der zytopathologen K.O.-Argumentation vollends erschlagen zu werden drohte, während die früheren DHB-Protagonisten tatenlos zusahen. Mir ging und geht es um die Therapieoption, nicht um ein Etikett oder gar um eine Ehrenrettung der Person Leibowitz. Ich konnte mich zu Wort melden und bei meinem Plädoyer für dreifache Hormonblockade vielleicht mehr Gehör finden, da ich nicht von vornherein im Ruf stand, ein ewig gestriger DHB-Kampfgenosse zu sein.
Heute haben wir eine offensichtlich verkrampfte Situation im BPS. Der Name DHB ist mit dem unglückseligen Makel der Vergangenheit verknüpft  und ein vorurteilsfreier Umgang mit ihr scheint erschwert. Dies aufzulösen ist schwierig.
Die Sachargumente sind ausgetauscht. Der Thread kann geschlossen werden. 

Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmut:-

Danke für Deinen Beitrag, auf den ich einiges erwidern möchte. 
Ich bewundere Deine messerscharfen Argumente und auch Deinen besseren Zugriff zu Zitaten von Bob Leibowitz, an dessen Thesen ich bekanntermassen meine eigene Therapie orientiere. Ich bin nach wie vor und trotz meiner Hinwendung zur Cytopathologie ein Befürworter der DHB und halte Bob Leibowitz für einen der ganz Grossen unter den Krebsärzten.
Das Problem mit der Therapie, welches offenbar Hutschi, Knut und andere hatten, hatte ich auch: ein Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes Jahre nach der Beendigung der DHB über einen gewissen Schwellenwert zwischen 4 und 6 hinaus und kein Erreichen des erhofften und von Leibowitz in Aussicht gestellten stabilen PSA-Plateaus. Das Armarium von Leibowitz - die Möglichkeiten antiangiogener Mittel und die frühzeitige Chemotherapie in mannigfacher Kombination - standen in Deutschland nicht zur Verfügung. Als den Protagonisten der ersten Generation das Problem bewusst wurde, schwiegen sie, und jeder, der die DHB gemacht hatte, blieb auf sich selbst gestellt und musste sich eigene Lösungen suchen, oft eine Form der Bestrahlung. Das - nicht die DNA - hat zur Entzauberung der DHB geführt. 

Was nun aber die Cytopathologie anbelangt, so finde ich Deinen Standpunkt ebenfalls sehr pointiert und schlüssig, allerdings ist die beste Argumentation immer nur soviel wert wie die Prämissen, auf denen sie beruht. Und da muss ich Deinen Ausführungen in den meisten Punkten leider widersprechen. Du gehst aus von Verkürzungen wie "Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen", oder "Die Therapie wird abhängig gemacht allein von der Ploidie". Solche Schlagworte prägen sich natürlich gut ein und geben dann den Stoff für Kritik und Polemik, die manchmal nicht frei ist von Totschlag, wie Deine Bemerkung vom "Sektierertum" oder Professor Bonkhoffs Vokabel "obsolet", welche er mit Vorliebe dann verwendet, wenn er sich anders denkenden Pathologen gegenüber sieht.

Pathologen, auch Cytopathologen, befassen sich mit dem Zellverhalten. Was sie da herausgefunden haben, sollten wir zur Kenntnis nehmen, zu unserem eigenen Nutzen. Therapieanweisungen sollte man bei ihnen nicht einfordern, bestenfalls Hinweise oder Empfehlungen, die wir uns anhören können aber nicht befolgen müssen.

Die grundlegenden Ergebnisse der Cytopathologie sind in der Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse, Band 41 der Gmünder Ersatzkasse zusammengefasst (ISBN 3-537-44041-3), welcher u.a. den Beitrag von Al-Abadi über die Möglichkeiten des Therapie-Monitoring mittels FNAB und vergleichender DNA-Histogramme enthält und den Beitrag von Tribukait über die die Prognose bestimmenden Faktoren. Letzteres ist keineswegs die Ploidie alleine sondern gleicherweise bestimmend sind S-Phase-Fraktion und Tumorgrad. 
Eine für medizinische Laien geschriebene Veröffentlichung ist die auch im Internet unter www.gek.de - Service - Broschüren - Therapie Broschüren abrufbare Schrift der Gmünder Ersatzkasse "Prostatakrebs: Diagbnose und Prognose".

Es ist auch nicht so, dass die Schreckensformel "Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen" in allen Krankheitsstadien gleichermassen gilt. Aber da, wo sie zutrifft, beim fortgeschrittenen Hochrisiko-Krebs, da sollte man wissen, was da passiert und nicht fortfahren, diese Patienten mit Hormontherapie auszutherapieren.

Krebszellen, die man abtötet, können nicht mehr mutieren. Daher ist die Hormontherapie weiterhin anzuwenden, allerdings mit Bedacht.

Die Cytopathologie zeigt diagnostische Möglichkeiten zum Zwecke der Vermeidung von Übertherapie, eines der Probleme unserer Zeit und auch erklärtes Ziel des BPS. Beim Hochrisikokrebs zeigt Cytopathologie die Grenzen und warnt vor den Risiken der Hormontherapie. Hier ist die Untertherapie das Problem der Zeit.

Mit diesen Ausführungen, lieber Hartmut, will ich keinen Disput mit Dir führen sondern nur darum bitten, dass Du Dich auch hinsichtlich der Cytopathologie neuesten Erkenntnissen nicht verschliesst.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hartmut,

da bin ich aber auf die zukünftigen Therapien gespannt. Wie in Freiburg empfohlen, würde ich es gewiss nicht machen, wie im Mittelalter, ich dachte das wären Zellbiologen?
Ich habe micht getäuscht unser SHG Treffen ist natürlich am Do. den 17.1.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

Auf jeden Fall war es interessant, mit Dir zu diskutieren und mit Deinen Argumenten sich auseinander zu setzen. Es ist so, wie Helmut schreibt, die Zeiten ändern sich schnell. Ich bin auch erst aktiv im Forum seit 16 Monaten und gehöre damit schon zu den Alten und sehe den Begriff DHB anders- außer bei der Diagnose systemische Erkrankung- als Du, der relativ neu im Forum ist.
Ich möchte Dir noch ein paar Gedanken zu Deinem Krankheitsbild, die mir während unserer Diskussion gekommen sind, mitteilen. 
Bei einem PSA-Wert von 49 und bei sechs Stanzen und alle positiv besteht natürlich schon eine größere Wahrscheinlichkeit der systemischen Erkrankung, so dass eine DHB durchaus eine angemessene Therapie ist. Wie wir in unserer Diskussion bei dem einen Fallbeispiel von Bichler gesehen haben, kann eine nicht richtige Diagnose verheerende Auswirkungen haben. Bis jetzt ist Dein DNA-Ergebnis sehr gut auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt Deiner Therapiewahl. Da 6 Stanzen nicht viel sind und, wie wir von Bichler gelernt haben, die Heterogenität des PKs außergewöhnlich ist, würde ich an Deiner Stelle sofort eine FNAB machen, um abzusichern, dass die aus der Biopsie gewonnene DNA repräsentativ ist. Sollte die DNA schlechter ausfallen, dann würde ich auf Leibowitz hören und sofort eine leichte Chemo mit der DHB machen.
Weiter würde ich in 6 Monaten wieder eine FNAB machen, um zu sehen, wie die Entwicklung war.
Als weitere Sofortmaßnahme schlage ich eine Zometainfusion und am Ende der DHB eine zweite vor. Diese Empfehlung hatte mir fs gegeben quasi als Versiegelung der Knochen, damit sich dort nichts breit machen kann.
Ich wünsche Dir eine erfolgreiche Therapie.
Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo, hallo Knut,
 ein letztes Mal Dank an Euch in diesem thread, in dem die Debatte doch bisweilen scharf geführt war und ich bin mehr erleichtert als ihr ahnt. Reinardo hat richtigerweise darauf hingewiesen, dass sich so manches differenzierter darstellt und plakative Formulierungen oft mehr verdunkeln als erhellen. Ganz toll finde ich, dass Knut noch die Zeit findet, sich mit meinem Krankheitsbild zu befassen und mir wichtige Hinweise gibt. Ich habe morgen wieder meine monatliche Blutabnahme, werde erstmals auch DHT und LH bestimmen lassen, denn mein Testosteronspiegel ist mittlerweile auf 2,0 gestiegen. Wir hatten in einem anderen thread schon einmal darüber diskutiert und Verlaufswerte verglichen. Entweder wurde durch irgendwelche Umstände die T-Produktion in der Nebenniere angekurbelt oder meine Eligard-Spritze ist nicht ausreichend. Mit dem PSA-Rückgang auf 0,07 in 4,5 Monaten kann ich eigentlich zufrieden sein. Ich werde nach Erhalt meiner Blutwerte die Sache nochmal in einem eigenen thread ins Forum stellen. Ganz herzlichen Dank, Knut.
 Konrad, ich nehme mir fest vor, am Donnerstag in der SHG vorbei zu schauen, und bin schon gespannt, was Du für ein Typ bist.
 Grüße aus Rudersberg
 Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

Hartmut schrieb:



_Mir hat die DHB von Anfang an imponiert, als ich ihr im Forum begegnete. Ralfs Bericht hat da sicherlich dazu beigetragen, weil seine aufgeführten Begründungszusammenhänge fundiert sind._


Wie Du weißt, war auch für mich Dein Bericht mit ausschlaggebend, sich für die DHB zu entscheiden. Inzwischen musstest Du leider erkennen, dass sich Deine Hoffnungen und Wünsche, die Du mit der Therapiewahl DHB verbunden hast, nicht erfüllt haben. Du machst zurzeit einen zweiten Zyklus, und damit bin ich wieder bei meinem Anliegen, nämlich die ehrliche Information für die suchenden Neubetroffenen. Ich meine diese Information gehört in Deinen Bericht Texte Nr. 12. Ansonsten empfinde ich dies als eine bewusste Irreführung. Denke bitte darüber nach.


Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,

Deinen Appell möchte in unterstützen. Hier nicht Offenheit zu zeigen, kann bei so manchem falsche Hoffnungen nähren. Meine Entscheidung allerdings wurde wohl weniger von seinem Verlauf geprägt als vielmehr vom systematischen Begründungszusammenhang, nämlich mit DHB möglichst viel Zeit gewinnen, bevor radikalere Maßnahmen angesagt sind. Daß Ralf jetzt auch eine "Reißleine" ziehen mußte und dies auf seine Weise tat, tut mir leid für ihn. Es zeigt auf jeden Fall, wie kritisch man die Sache sehen muß.

Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich verstehe nicht warum hier so viel über das Versagen der DHB Diskutiert wird. Es ist doch mehr als Blauäugig anzunehmen, daß man 13 oder 15 Monate eine Hormonbehandlung macht und alle sind dann geheilt. Seit 4 Jahren verfolge ich verschiedene Foren im Internet. Dabei sind zig Anfragen gewesen wegen steigendem PSA nach OP oder ST oder nach beiden, mal ganz zu schweigen mit wie viel Nebenwirkungen sich viele rumplagen.
Ich bin heute noch Christian, und allen die die Leibowitz- Aufsätze übersetzt haben dankbar. Ohne Sie hätte ich davon nie erfahren.
Die DHB hat mir bis jetzt 3 schöne Jahre ohne die geringsten Nebenwirkungen gebracht, und die 13 Monate der Behandlung waren zwar nicht schön aber durchaus gut auszuhalten.
Sollte mein PSA  irgendwann wieder zu hoch steigen, wovon ich bei meinen Ausgangswerten übrigens ausgehe, stehen mir noch alle möglichkeiten der Behandlung offen.
Allerdings die Jahre mit sehr guter Lebensqualität kann mir keiner mehr nehmen.

Im übrigen sollten wir alle abwarten was bei der Befragung der DHB Anwender durch die UNI- Klinik in Homburg/Saar herauskommt.

Aus meiner Erfahrung  mit der DHB kann ich allen Betroffenen über 65 die aus irgend einem Grund keine radikalen Therapien möchten, und die Vorausetzung für die DHB erfüllen nur raten es damit zu versuchen.

Ich Wünsche allen eine den Umständen entsprechende Gute Gesundheit.

Michael A.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich meine diese Information gehört in Deinen Bericht Texte Nr. 12. Ansonsten empfinde ich dies als eine bewusste Irreführung.


Hallo Knut,

dies sind wahrlich starke Worte. Ich habe schon seit langem vor, meinen Text einmal zu aktualisieren, sah aber bisher nicht die gleiche Dringlichkeit dafür wie anscheinend Du, denn so furchtbar häufig wird dieser Text nicht gelesen. In der KISP-Abrufstatistik taucht er gar nicht auf, er rangiert also unter "ferner liefen...".
Weil ich aber weiß, dass er aktualisiert werden müsste, habe ich ihn auch noch nicht auf die PSI-DHB-Seite übernommen, dort findet sich unter "Patientenerfahrungen" bisher nur Dieter Volands Bericht, und der ist gar nicht so übel, finde ich. Auch Christian Ligensa müsste seine PKH einmal aktualisieren. Andere schriftlich niedergelegte Patientenerfahrungen mit der DHB sind mir aus Deutschland und auch sonst nicht bekannt.
Christians und mein (und eigentlich auch Dieters) Problem ist die Zeit. Es gibt genug Anderes (und wie wir meinen, Wichtigeres) zu tun, vorneweg die Arbeit im BPS-Vorstand, an der Hotline, an den Homepages, dazwischen immer wieder Beratungen am Telefon (wie gerade wieder, während ich dies schreibe) oder per E-Mail und, und, und... Und nebenbei haben wir auch noch ein Privatleben.
Ich habe an meiner PKH nichts zu verschleiern, geschweige denn, dass ich jemanden bewusst irreführen will. Dass ich in der zweiten DHB-Runde bin, hat sich wohl herumgesprochen, und ich habe kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht. 
Meine PKH ist eine _Ergänzung zu meinem Text_, in dem ich vor nunmehr bald sieben Jahren - zunächst eigentlich nur für mich selbst - begründete, warum ich mich für die DHB entschied und nicht für eine der lokalen Therapien, die mir angeboten (eher: aufgenötigt) wurden. Wenn der Eine oder Andere meine Gründe nachvollziehen kann, können sie nicht so furchtbar abstrus gewesen sein. Meine ergänzende eigene PKH ist dagegen statistisch vollkommen irrelevant, was ich Dir nicht zu sagen brauche. Da warten wir jetzt immer noch auf die Ergebnisse der retrospektiven Studie, die an der Uniklinik Homburg/Saar läuft. Wenn es von dort Ergebnisse geben sollte, dann sind sie - egal, wie sie ausfallen - viel aussagekräftiger als mein bescheidener Text.
Was ich so von anderen DHBlern höre, liege ich mit meinen Behandlungsergebnissen wohl im Mittelfeld. Es gibt Männer, die auch Jahre nach der DHB noch PSA-Werte von unter 1 ng/ml haben (die hatten vermutlich eine bessere Ausgangssituation als ich), und es gibt andere, die sehr schnell eine Anschlusstherapie angehen mussten, weil ihre PSA-Werte schnell wieder anstiegen (die hatten vermutlich eine schlechtere Ausgangssituation und wären nach dem Leibowitz-Konzept dann Kandidaten für die metronomische, niedrigdosierte Chemotherapie gewesen).
Tribukeit, Böckler und die DNA-Zytometrie hin oder her, aber ich sehe auch heute noch keine Alternative zur DHB (oder meinetwegen einer ADT1 oder ADT2), wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit oder der Nachweis einer systemischen Ausbreitung besteht.

Ralf

----------


## Harro

*Eine Lanze brechen*

Hallo, lieber Ralf, auch ich bin etwas überrascht über die etwas harsche Formulierung von Knut. Das ist sonst ganz und gar nicht seine Art, etwas so kritisch unter die Lupe zu nehmen bzw. es dann auch noch drastisch herauszustellen. Ich weiß aus vielen Gesprächen auch, daß Knut nicht nur Deine Arbeit hier im Forum sondern eben auch im BPS-Vorstand sehr zu schätzen weiß. Da es sich aber ja um einen sehr persönlichen Bericht von Dir, der selbstverständlich meine damalige Entscheidung für DHB auch mit beeinflußt hat, handelt, möchte ich Dir absolute Neutralität und rundweg ganz persönliche Beweggründe für die Abfassung Deines Berichts unter den Kisp-Texten bescheinigen. Ich kann das aus voller Überzeugung tun, weil ich etliche Male mit Dir über Deine weiteren Pläne nach leider wohl nicht zu erreichendem stabilen Plateau telefoniert habe. Du hast immer bereitwillig Auskunft gegeben, ohne etwas zu beschönigen. Ich finde es auch gut so, daß Du ebenfalls den Cocktail verschmähst hast und den Mut hattest, die DHB, die Dir einen enormen Zeitgewinn eingebracht hat, zu wiederholen.
Nach der nachträglichen DNA-Zytometrie meiner alten Stanzen von 2001 hätte auch für mich eine Wiederholung Sinn gemacht. Aber ich habe dieses Pulver ja immer noch im Köcher.

*"Wer etwas begehrt, das er noch nie gehabt hat, wird etwas gut vollbringen müssen, das er noch nie getan hat"*
(Aus "I wish you the strenght of all elements" von Stephen Strum)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Harald,

bei aller Freundschaft bitte ich Dich, diese Art von Unterstützung sein zu lassen. Wenn Du mein Anliegen nicht verstehst, dann schicke mir eine Mail oder rufe mich an. Wenn Du meinst eine andere Position einnehmen zu müssen, dann tue dies ohne wenn und aber und lasse mich dann aber draußen vor. Ich mag kein Gekrieche, und falls ich mich jemals daneben benehmen sollte, dann entschuldige ich mich persönlich.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

So krass, wie Du meinen Schlusssatz auslegst, habe ich diesen beim Schreiben nicht empfunden. Dieser Satz ist auch nicht persönlich gemeint sondern bezogen auf Deine Funktion als der Repräsentant des Forums, und diese Position ist gemäß meinem Verständnis nun einmal mit einer höheren Verantwortung und Vorbildfunktion verbunden.
Die Arbeit, zwei Sätze einzufügen, hält sich auch in Grenzen, und für mich ist dieser Punkt erledigt, da Du sowieso vorhast, Deinen Bericht zu aktualisieren.
Dass Dein Bericht so wenig angewählt wird, überrascht mich, denn ich habe diesen gut gefunden und immer mit gefiebert, wie Dein nächster PSA-Wert ausfällt. Damals war ich felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es zu einer Plateaubildung bei Dir kommt. Aber dies ist ein anderes Thema, die Zeit ist weiter gegangen.
Ich möchte mit Deinem Schlusssatz 

_Tribukeit, Böckler und die DNA-Zytometrie hin oder her, aber ich sehe auch heute noch keine Alternative zur DHB (oder meinetwegen einer ADT1 oder ADT2), wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit oder der Nachweis einer systemischen Ausbreitung besteht._

in mein Anliegen einsteigen, denn bei diesem Diagnosebild hat es von mir noch nie eine Kritik zur DHB gegeben, und es verblüfft mich immer wieder, dass bei hart geführter Diskussion, diese Anwendung, die doch noch nie ernsthaft infrage gestellt wurde, dann als das Argument für die DHB herhalten muss. 
Mein Anliegen reduziert sich mittlerweile auf die neue Homepage des BPS. Für die DHB heißt es dort

_Die Dreifache Hormonblockade verspricht keine Heilung vom Prostatakrebs. Ziel ist vielmehr, die Krankheit als beherrschbare chronische Erkrankung ähnlich Diabetes, Bluthochdruck usw. zu behandeln._

Wenn ich Deine Ausführungen zugrunde lege, dass Du mit Deinem linearen PSA-Anstieg fünf Jahre nach DHB-Ende Dich zu einem zweiten Zyklus entschlossen hast und Dich mit diesem Ergebnis im DHB-Mittelfeld siehst, dann ist wohl dieser Satz 

_Ziel ist vielmehr, die Krankheit als beherrschbare chronische Erkrankung ähnlich Diabetes, Bluthochdruck usw. zu behandeln._

nicht aufrecht zu halten, und ich persönlich empfinde es schon als sehr bedenklich, den PK so zu verharmlosen und ihn mit der doch relativ gut zu beherrschenden Volkskrankheit Nr. 1, dem Bluthochdruck, gleich zu setzen.
Ich diskutiere nicht über das Versagen der DHB sondern über die falschen Hoffnungen, die immer wieder durch die Art der Darstellung der DHB geweckt werden. Ohne Zweifel ist man auf dem Rückzug, aber die alte DHB-Fraktion kann sich nicht damit abfinden, dass das Mystische, das Besondere an der DHB verloren geht, und sie eine ganz normale Hormontherapievariante wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ...  *das Mystische, das Besondere an der DHB verloren geht, und sie eine ganz normale Hormontherapievariante wird.*
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hut ab, lieber Knut, ich denke, Du hast mit Deiner Aussage den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!

Schönen Gruss,

Carola-Elke

----------


## HorstK

> ...auf die PSI-DHB-Seite übernommen, dort findet sich unter "Patientenerfahrungen" bisher nur Dieter Volands Bericht,...Auch Christian Ligensa müsste seine PKH einmal aktualisieren. *Andere schriftlich niedergelegte Patientenerfahrungen mit der DHB sind mir aus Deutschland und auch sonst nicht bekannt.*
> Ralf


Ralf, ich kann meine eigene Patientenerfahrung (PK-Historie) auf Deiner o.a. Seite leider nicht einstellen. Wie funktioniert das? 
Kannst Du das bitte für mich machen?

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?u=74

DANKE!

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Horst,

Du musst sie mir als Text- oder Worddatei zuschicken:
psi-dhb@t-online.de.

Ralf

----------


## Harro

*Auf falschem Fuß erwischt*

Hallo, lieber Knut, am 31.12.07 um 12.08 Uhr argumentierte Reinardo in diesem Thread, daß alle Arten von Hormontherapien beim PCa auf den Prüfstand zu stellen seien. Das ist sinngemäß meine Formulierung. 2 Stunden später brachte Klaus A. seine teilweise Verwirrung über diese klare Aussage von Reinardo zum Ausdruck, der ja sonst ein heftiger Befürworter besonders der Leibowitzschen Empfehlungen war und im tiefsten Innern unter gewissen Einschränkungen wohl noch immer ist. Ebenfalls ca. 2 Stunden später bestätigst Du diesen Sinneswandel bei Reinardo und als vorläufigen Schlußpunkt dieses Threads zum Jahresende stellst Du fest "DNA-Zytometrie entzaubert DHB". Jürgen war dann am Neujahrs-Vormittag der Meinung, daß man nicht zu arg auf die Trommel schlagen sollte. Du hast dann vorsichtig den Paukenschlag als symbolisch für den Silvester-Abend bezeichnet und hiermit in gewisser Weise etwas entkräftet.
Mit dem Eintreten von hartmuth ist der ganze Thread dann schließlich zu einem lebhaften Schlagabtausch zwischen vermeintlichen Gegnern und Befürwortern von DHB + DNA-Zytometrie mutiert. Es gab einige Passagen, in denen ich mich auch zu Wort habe melden wollen. Auf Grund der schon fast wissenschaftlichen Ausführungen in einigen Beiträgen, habe ich mich lieber zum passiven Mitlesen durchgerungen, obwohl es in den Fingern juckte. Georg S führte dann nicht zu unrecht aus: "Möge dieser Thread als Sternstunde nachahmenswerter Gesprächskultur in die Annalen des Forums eingehen. Dann kommt am 8.1.2008 Deine Persiflage, wie Du sie selbst bezeichnest. Das hättest Du besser weggelassen, weil es nicht Dein allseits bekanntes Niveau darstellt. 

Dann kommst Du wieder:




> Ich mag kein Gekrieche, und falls ich mich jemals daneben benehmen sollte, dann entschuldige ich mich persönlich.




Noch nie in meinem Leben hatte ich es nötig vor irgend jemand zu kriechen, nicht mal vor meinem Mathematiklehrer, vor dem ich einen Heidenrespekt hatte. Ich kann auch nicht erkennen, daß meine ganz persönliche Meinung über die erschöpfende Abfassung eines ebenfalls ganz persönlichen Berichts über den Verlauf einer DHB einem Kriechvorgang nachempfunden werden kann. Du schätzt Ralf und ich tue das ebenfalls. Das war es eigentlich schon, was ich meinte. Daß Dein Name von mir für diese Festellung mit von mir eingesetzt wurde, mögest Du mir nachsehen.




> bei aller Freundschaft bitte ich Dich, diese Art von Unterstützung sein zu lassen. Wenn Du mein Anliegen nicht verstehst, dann schicke mir eine Mail oder rufe mich an. Wenn Du meinst eine andere Position einnehmen zu müssen, dann tue dies ohne wenn und aber und lasse mich dann aber draußen vor.




Das Wort Freundschaft, lieber Knut, solltest Du für diesen Lapsus nicht überstrapazieren, und verstanden habe ich trotz augenblicklicher starker Erkältung auch alles.




> Zitat von *knut.krueger*  
> 
> _... das Mystische, das Besondere an der DHB verloren geht, und sie eine ganz normale Hormontherapievariante wird._
> 
> _Gruß Knut._


Lieber Knut, das klingt doch schon so gut, daß man das irgendwo festschreiben könnte. Mir liegen noch sehr viele Dinge auf dem Herzen, was Hormontherapien und DNA-Zytometrie anbelangt. Es gibt ja einen Thread zumindest für die DNA-Zytometrie, dem ich nach Abklingen meiner Erkältung wieder ein wenig Leben einhauchen möchte.

*"Höre nicht auf deine Ängste, sondern auf deine Hoffnungen und Träume. Denke nicht über deine Enttäuschungen nach, sondern über deine unerfüllten Fähigkeiten. Beschäftige dich nicht mehr mit dem, was fehlgeschlagen ist, sondern mit dem, was noch getan werden kann"*
(Papst Johannes XXIII)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Liebe Karola-Elke,

Danke! Ich habe mich über Deinen Kommentar, da von kompetenter Seite, gefreut und auch meinerseits schöne Grüße aus dem frühlingshaften Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Knut,



> Die Arbeit, zwei Sätze einzufügen, hält sich auch in Grenzen, und für mich ist dieser Punkt erledigt, da Du sowieso vorhast, Deinen Bericht zu aktualisieren.


Es sollten aus meiner Sicht schon erheblich mehr als nur zwei Sätze sein, und eben darum schiebe ich die Aktualisierung schon seit einer geraumen Weile vor mir her.



> Dass Dein Bericht so wenig angewählt wird, überrascht mich


Es hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun - mit dem Thema "Übersetzter Artikel aus den PCRI Insights" schon gar nicht, oder damit vielleicht sogar schon eher - aber spaßeshalber habe ich hier mal die Abrufstatistik für die 30 im Dezember am häufigsten abgerufenen KISP-Dateien abgelegt. Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden. Mehr als diese 30 Dateien werden mir auch nicht angezeigt.



> Mein Anliegen reduziert sich mittlerweile auf die neue Homepage des BPS. Für die DHB heißt es dort
> 
> _Die Dreifache Hormonblockade verspricht keine Heilung vom Prostatakrebs. Ziel ist vielmehr, die Krankheit als beherrschbare chronische Erkrankung ähnlich Diabetes, Bluthochdruck usw. zu behandeln._
> 
> Wenn ich Deine Ausführungen zugrunde lege, dass Du mit Deinem linearen PSA-Anstieg fünf Jahre nach DHB-Ende Dich zu einem zweiten Zyklus entschlossen hast und Dich mit diesem Ergebnis im DHB-Mittelfeld siehst, dann ist wohl dieser Satz 
> 
> _Ziel ist vielmehr, die Krankheit als beherrschbare chronische Erkrankung ähnlich Diabetes, Bluthochdruck usw. zu behandeln._
> 
> nicht aufrecht zu halten, und ich persönlich empfinde es schon als sehr bedenklich, den PK so zu verharmlosen und ihn mit der doch relativ gut zu beherrschenden Volkskrankheit Nr. 1, dem Bluthochdruck, gleich zu setzen.



So, wie Du Deinen Einleitungssatz nicht für sonderlich krass gehalten hast, so kann ich an diesem Satz nichts Böses entdecken. Gemessen daran, dass in der Urologie auch dann noch unbeirrt von "kurativer Behandlung" gesprochen wird, wenn nach einer RP das PSA schon wieder steigt, empfinde ich ihn sogar als ausgesprochen moderat. Es wird ja nicht behauptet, dass das genannte Ziel garantiert erreicht werde. Und eine Verharmlosung der Krankheit Prostatakrebs kann ich auch nicht erkennen, wenn als Beispiele für chronische Erkrankungen "harmlosere" Krankheiten aufgezählt werden. Jeder, der sich mit dem PK beschäftigt, weiß, dass dies keine harmlose Erkrankung ist.



> Ich diskutiere nicht über das Versagen der DHB sondern über die falschen Hoffnungen, die immer wieder durch die Art der Darstellung der DHB geweckt werden. Ohne Zweifel ist man auf dem Rückzug, aber die alte DHB-Fraktion kann sich nicht damit abfinden, dass das Mystische, das Besondere an der DHB verloren geht, und sie eine ganz normale Hormontherapievariante wird.


Die Bestandsaufnahme würde uns allen viel leichter fallen, wenn wir aus der Homburger Studie Ergebnisse vorliegen hätten. Solange dies nicht der Fall ist, können wir uns nur Glaubensbekenntnisse gegenseitig um die Ohren schlagen.
Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, steige ich gerne in diese Diskussion wieder ein, die sicher auch nicht mit ein paar Sätzen abgetan sein wird, aber aktuell warten 190 SHG-Leiter auf das Protokoll der letzten Mitgliederversammlung, und dies zu schreiben hat für mich jetzt die oberste Priorität. Danach wäre dann ein Bericht über den National Congress on Prostate Cancer in L.A. vom September für das nächste BPS Magazin fällig (Redaktionsschluss etwa Mitte Februar).

Gruß,

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

Ich möchte nur kurz antworten.

1. Dein angegebener Link funktioniert nicht.

2. Mir würde in Deinem Bericht ausreichen die Angabe der letzten PSA-Werte und z.B. Aufgrund der PSA-Entwicklung habe ich mich zu einem zweiten Hormonzyklus entschlossen.
Betrachte dies aber bitte nicht als Bevormundung.

3. Eine Aussage wird nicht dadurch richtiger

_Gemessen daran, dass in der Urologie auch dann noch unbeirrt von "kurativer Behandlung" gesprochen wird, wenn nach einer RP das PSA schon wieder steigt, empfinde ich ihn sogar als ausgesprochen moderat._

indem man sie mit einer anderen unrichtigen Aussage vergleicht.

Auf diese Erwiederung möchte ich mich beschränken, um Deine Zeit nicht über Gebühr zu strapazieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,

Ich bedaure es sehr, dass Du den öffentlichen Schlagabtausch suchst. Auf Deinen Beitrag habe ich öffentlich antworten müssen und bin davon ausgegangen, dass es dabei bleibt, und wir uns telefonisch aussprechen. Leider hast Du den anderen Weg gewählt, und es tut mir für Dich leid, da Du diesen nicht gewinnen kannst. Der Grund ist ganz einfach, da ich nichts Unanständiges oder Beleidigendes getan, gesagt oder geschrieben habe.
Ich habe ein Anliegen, und dies hast Du immer noch nicht verstanden. Für dieses Anliegen, für meine Überzeugung habe ich hier in diesem Thread diskutiert, manchmal hart aber gemäß meiner Auffassung immer fair, was ja auch von unabhängiger Seite so beurteilt wurde. Ich habe mich, wie es so schön heißt, mit Hartmut gefetzt, aber über die Sache und gegenseitigem Respekt sind wir wieder zusammen gekommen. Ich bin sicher, dass Ralf keinen persönlichen Groll gegen mich hat. Dass ihm meine Argumentationen mit den gezogenen Schlussfolgerungen missfallen könnten, das ist möglich bzw. nicht unwahrscheinlich.
Nach diesem Vorspann, möchte ich noch kurz auf Deine Ausführungen zu sprechen kommen, und zwar hat der große Eingangsteil gar nichts mit unserem Disput zu tun, den Du in Deiner Antwort als Lapsus bezeichnest. Darauf hätten wir uns telefonisch sicherlich verständigen können, aber Du bevorzugst ja leider weiter die öffentliche Auseinandersetzung und fügst neue Kritik hinzu nämlich

_Dann kommt am 8.1.2008 Deine Persiflage, wie Du sie selbst bezeichnest. Das hättest Du besser weggelassen, weil es nicht Dein allseits bekanntes Niveau darstellt._

Auch dies zeigt mir wieder, dass Du überhaupt nicht begriffen hast, worum es mir geht, und diese Persiflage sagt mehr als tausend Worte.
Lieber Harald, von Berufswegen und wegen meines persönlichen Führungsstils war ich schon immer sehr selbstkritisch, und deshalb bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass meine Analyse Deines unerfreulichen Einschaltens in diesen Thread richtig ist, und ich kann Gekrieche durch Anbiederung ersetzen, aber eine wohlwollendere Vokabel fällt mir für Dein Verhalten nicht ein.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich verstehe das Problem, aber euren Zwist verstehe ich nicht.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Michael:-

Es tut gut, in diesem der DHB nicht wohl gesonnenen Forum bei Dir auf einen Mitbetroffenen  gestossen zu sein, der ebenso wie ich diese Therapie gewählt hat und  mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden ist. Einerseits verstehe ich nicht, warum es falsch sein soll, Therapien wie die unserige als Bemühungen zu  beschreiben, den Krebs wie  eine chronische Krankheit zu behandeln. Das ist eine Zielsetzung. Gute Ärzte (und Selbsthilfegruppen noch viel mehr) müssen sich Ziele setzen, ebenso wie Leiter von Firmen und Wirtschaftsverbänden. 
Anderersseits finde ich die Antwort von Ralf unbefriedigend.

Wer mit eine Gleason-Grad bis 6  diagnostiziert ist und radikale Therapien möglichst nicht will, sollte vom gleichen Biopsiematerial eine DNA-Analyse anfertigen lassen. Ist  der Befund peridiploid, sollte das Wachstumsverhalten des Krebses ermittelt werden durch  Bestimmung der S-Phase-Fraktion im  DNA-Gutachten oder auch der PSA-Verdopplungszeit. Wächst der Krebs nicht oder nur sehr, sehr langsam, braucht man zunächst gar keine Behandlung und nur eine jährliche Kontrolluntersuchung, um durch Rebiopsie (FNAB) in der DNA-Analyse zu sehen, ob der Krebs seine Malignität verändert hat. Nach Meinung von Experten sind das mehr als 50% aller Prostatakrebse, und es ist die Meinung der Zytopathologen und Anderer, dass derzeit in grossem Stil mittels den Betroffenen aufgedrängter radikaler Therapien eine Übertherapie stattfindet.
Ist der Befund zwar peridiploid, aber Wachstum und Volumen des Krebses lassen eine abwartende Therapoie nicht ratsam erscheinen, ist die Dreifache Hormonblockade nach dem Protokoll Leibowitz die Therapie der Wahl. Es ist zwar richtig, was Knut und Carola-Elke schreiben, dass die DHB  "nur" eine Variante der Hormontherapie sei, aber unter den geschilderten Voraussetzungen ist sie die beste. 
Die hormonsensiblen peridiploiden Krebszellen werden restlos vernichtet. Ein stabiles PSA-Niveau  auf niedrigem Niveau stellt sich ein. Ein neues biologisches Gleichgewicht wird hergestellt. Das körpereigene Immunsystem konnte mit noch im Blutkreislauf oder im Lympfsystem kursierenden Krebszellen  fertig werden.  Der Betroffene ist geheilt. Ebenso wie ein erfolgreich Operierter, aber risikolos und folgenlos. 
Von Stephen B. Strum zitiert berichtet Leibowitz in seiner Statistik von einer Vielzahl solcher Fälle. 
Die DHB ist nach der Möglichkeit des Abwartens also die zweite grosse Chance, radikaler Behandlung zu entgehen. 
Steigt nach der DHB der PSA-Wert jedoch über einen Schwellenwert von zwischen 4 und 6 wieder an, dann muss durch Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie die Malignität des Krebses untersucht werden. Nicht hormonsensible Zellen haben die DHB überlebt, und es ist ein neuer,  höher maligner Krebs nachgewachsen, der sich in der DNA-Analyse als peritetraploid darstellt. Das sagt auch Leibowitz, wenn er schreibt, dass ein Krebs, der eine Therapie überlebt hat, stärker geworden ist und mit stärkeren Waffen bekämpft werden muss.
Hier endet die DHB als Monotherapie. Der Betroffene hat jetzt immer noch die Möglichkkeit, sich für eine radikale Therapie zu entscheiden, oder er wählt zusätzlich zu einer Hormontherapie eine frühzeitige leichte Chemotherapie. Oder er versucht, was ich z.Zt. versuche, mit antiangiogenen und NEM-Mitteln, das Wachstum desKrebses zu stoppen oder zu verlangsamen.
Ein zweiter Zyklus DHB als Monotherapie hätte  nach dem Erkenntnisstand der Cytopathologie eine nach nur kurzzeitigem PSA-Abfall beschleunigte  weiter gehende Entdifferenzierung zur Folge, dann möglicherweise mit Potential der Metastasenbildung u. a.

Ich habe Dir, lieber Michael, geschrieben, wie ich nach gründlichem Studium der  von Bob Leibowitz propagierten Therapieoption und der Schriften der  Cytopatologen  (Tribukait, Al-Abadi und Böcking) über  Deinen und meinen Therapieweg denke und bin überzeugt, dass die schonende Therapie der DHB, sofern die Voraussetzungen stimmen, auch für vielle Andere  eine zu überdenkende Option sein kann.

Lass bitte mal wieder von Dir hören.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## RalfDm

> 1. Dein angegebener Link funktioniert nicht.


Sorry, habe ich korrigiert. Jetzt tut er's.



> 2. Mir würde in Deinem Bericht ausreichen die Angabe der letzten PSA-Werte und z.B. Aufgrund der PSA-Entwicklung habe ich mich zu einem zweiten Hormonzyklus entschlossen.


Da es wohl der Wahrheitsfindung dient, habe ich ein paar Sätze eingefügt.

Gruß,

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinardo,

Ich habe schon die versteckte Kritik verstanden, die aber unbegründet ist genauso wie Deine Beschwerde über dies Forum, das der DHB nicht wohl gesonnen ist. Es kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an und wie stark sich die einzelnen Fraktionen in die Diskussionen einbringen. Über einen etwas längeren Zeitraum halte ich das Forum schon für recht ausgewogen. Und, lieber Reinardo, wenn man gerne austeilt, dann muss man auch einstecken können. Dies gilt für Dich wie auch für mich.
Wir beide haben in vielen Bereichen eine Übereinstimmung unserer Ansichten. Dies betrifft z. B. die FNAB, die DNA und die Ergebnisse der Tribukait Untersuchung. Du beschreibst sehr schön- und damit stimme ich überein- was zu tun ist, um WW abzusichern, und führst weiter aus, dass nach Meinung der Experten bei über 50 % aller Betroffenen keine Therapie notwendig wäre und  dass im großen Stil den Betroffenen eine Übertherapie in Form einer radikalen Therapie aufgedrängt werden.
Was ist mit denen, die der radikalen Therapie entkommen sind wie Du und dann DHB machen? Hier gilt doch wohl derselbe Prozentsatz der unnötigen Therapie, d.h. auch über 50 % machen unter zugrunde Legung Deiner Zahlenangabe die DHB unnötig. Dies sind natürlich in allen Therapien gern gesehene Patienten, da diese die Erfolgsstatistiken so richtig schön positiv aufpäppeln. Aber die DHB trifft es deutlich stärker, denn bei den Patienten, wo WW angesagt ist, sind überproportional stark die peridiploiden Verteilungen vertreten. Und wenn wir uns dann an Tribukait halten, was bleibt dann noch für die reine DHB übrig? Nur noch relativ wenige Fälle, d.h. die DHB wird mit der Entwicklung von WW-Monitoring zum Auslaufmodell. Ich vermute, dass dies auch Dr. Leibowitz so sieht und sich deshalb nun verstärkt dem hormonrefraktären PK widmet. 
Auch hier haben wir eine gute Übereinstimmung, denn auch ich halte Dr. Leibowitz für einen fähigen, sehr innovativen Arzt, der seiner Zeit bzw. seinen Kollegen mit seinen Therapieansätzen immer voraus ist und Trends setzt. 
Diese große Übereinstimmung, lieber Reinhard, möchte ich natürlich nicht gefährden auch in Hinblick auf unser Treffen in Hamburg, und ich werde mich deshalb aus der Diskussion um die DHB zurückziehen, da ich mit meinem Paukenschlag und den nachfolgenden Diskussionen  meine, etwas dazu beigetragen zu haben, die DHB nicht als Überflieger sondern als eine mögliche Hormontherapieform- unstreitig auch als eine effektive- zu sehen.
Ich werde mich nun dem- so hoffe ich- zukunftsträchtigem DNA-Feld zu wenden, um auch herauszufinden, ob unsere Vorstellung des Therapiemonitoring insbesondere auch für WW so uneingeschränkt gilt. Hier können wir dann als streitbares Tandem wirken und Forum und BPS von der Nützlichkeit der DNA und FNAB zu überzeugen. Mit Deinem neuen Thread hast Du einen Anfang gemacht auch in Hinblick auf die Streitkultur. Ich werde mich beteiligen.

Liebe Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Richtigstellung*

Hallo, lieber Knut, inzwischen haben wir telefonisch klären können, was mein eigentliches Motiv war, Deine eigentlich nicht so unpassende Bemerkung "bewußte Irreführung" zu kritisieren. Meine gut gemeinte Loyalitätsbezeugung unter Nennung auch Deines Namens war überflüssig und unangebracht. Ich bedauere außerordentlich, daß ich Dir in die Quere gekommen bin und werde das, wie unter guten Freunden üblich, zukünftig vermeiden. Du hast telefonisch eingeräumt, daß Du die Bewertung Gekrieche oder Anbiederung nicht aufrechterhalten möchtest, weil ich Dich überzeugen konnte, daß ich eigentlich hierfür gar kein echtes Motiv hatte, auch wenn Du das tatsächlich so empfunden haben magst.
Was meine zusätzliche Kritik an der Darstellung von Dr. L. mit seinem Praxisteam anbelangt, so muß ich einräumen, daß mir wohl die amerikanische Mentalität zu solchen in USA durchaus werbewirksam anerkannten Bildern nicht geläufig ist. Mit anderen Worten, es handelt sich schlicht um eine Werbung für die Praxis des Dr. L. Auch hiermit habe ich falsch gelegen und ziehe meinen Vorwurf zurück. Es bleibt für mich nur noch zu hoffen, daß Du auch Deinen Schlußsatz oder Dein Zitat als zumindest für mich nicht zutreffend ansehen könntest, weil ich letztlich ja sehr wohl zur Sache etwas zu sagen hatte, wenn auch an der falschen Stelle. Du hast bestimmt die von Dir gewohnte Größe, unserem kleinen, aber ärgerlichen Disput, den Gnadenstoß zu versetzen.

*"Derjenige, der deine Hand nimmt, jedoch dein Herz berührt, ist ein wahrer Freund"*
(aus "I wish you the strength of all elements" von Stephen Strum)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Dieser Thread wird mir langsam unheimlich, denn ich sehe, nein ich fühle mich immer mehr in die Rolle des unerbittlichen Inquisitors gedrängt. Deshalb möchte ich ausführen, dass ich Harald nicht zu seiner Erklärung aufgefordert habe sondern auch von dieser überrascht wurde. Wir hatten uns nach unserem Disput telefonisch und über E-Mails ausgetauscht und diskutiert und im Prinzip verständigt, eine kurze gemeinsame Erklärung abzugeben.
Knut




Lieber Harald,

es tut mir sehr leid, dass aufgrund von unterschiedlicher Auffassung bzw. Interpretation von Geschriebenem es zu diesem Dissens zwischen uns kommen konnte. Selbstverständlich weiß ich, dass Du zu diesem und vielen anderen Themen etwas zu sagen hast, und habe deshalb als sichtbares Zeichen den Spruch  des Anstoßes entfernt. 

Liebe Grüße
Knut.

----------


## LudwigS

Ich erteile euch beiden Absolution.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut:-
Mit Aussparung der DHB bin ich einverstanden, freue mich allerdings, dass die "Leibowitz-Fraktion" in diesem Thread in Hartmut einen wortgewandten und gut informierten Kenner dieser Therapie gefunden hat. Es war mir nur wichtig, aufzuzeigen, dass es die vermuteten grossen Gegensätze zwischen der Zytopathhologie und der DHB gar nicht gibt. Gemeinsam ist beiden, dass hier innovative Ärzte nach besseren Diagnosen und besseren Therapien suchen und wir - die Patienten - in unserem eigenen Interesse gut daran tun, ihnen zuzuhören.

In Deinem letzten Beitrag hat ein Satz mich besonders beschäftigt, den ich hier kopiere und wozu ich etwas schreiben will:

"Wir beide haben in vielen Bereichen eine Übereinstimmung unserer Ansichten. Dies betrifft z. B. die FNAB, die DNA und die Ergebnisse der Tribukait Untersuchung. Du beschreibst sehr schön- und damit stimme ich überein- was zu tun ist, um WW abzusichern, und führst weiter aus, dass nach Meinung der Experten bei über 50 % aller Betroffenen keine Therapie notwendig wäre und dass im großen Stil den Betroffenen eine Übertherapie in Form einer radikalen Therapie aufgedrängt werden.
Was ist mit denen, die der radikalen Therapie entkommen sind wie Du und dann DHB machen? Hier gilt doch wohl derselbe Prozentsatz der unnötigen Therapie, d.h. auch über 50 % machen unter zugrunde Legung Deiner Zahlenangabe die DHB unnötig."

In der Tat hat diese Frage mich lange beschäftigt und ich bin auch heute nicht ganz fertig damit. Meine Zahlenangabe habe ich aus mehreren Quellen. Gehört habe ich sie u.a. in einem Vortrag von Professor Helpap in der mir auf Video vorliegenden Magdeburger Gesprächsrunde. 
Zunächst hatte ich auch immer geglaubt, ein peridiploider Prostatakrebs bedürfe per se keiner Behandlung, weil ich anfangs nur die in englischer Sprache verfasste Schrift Tribukaits "Nuclear Deoxyribonucleic Acid Determination in Patients with Prostate Carcinomas: Clinical Research and Application" gelesen hatte. Hierin schreibt er u.a. "Follow-up of patients with diploid tumors up to 14 years in this study was, however, not long enough to decide whether hormonally treated patients really have an advantage over untreated patients". In dieser Schrift erläutert er auch erstmals seine bekannt gewordene These, dass Hormontherapie bei Tumoren mit hormonresistenten Anteilen trotz scheinbarem "Ansprechen" das Leiden in Wahrheit verschlimmere.
In seinem Beitrag im Bremer Symposium kommt er dann jedoch zu wesentlich differenzierteren Aussagen. Da schreibt er: "Langzeituntersuchungen machen deutlich, dass der Begriff eines klinisch insignifikanten Tumors nur unter Berücksichtigung einer Zeitangabe sinnvoll ist. Patienten mit lokalisierten Grad 1 Tumoren haben zwar eine 5-jährige Tumor-spezifische Überlebenserwartung von mehr als 95%, die jedoch nach 10 Jahren auf 75% abgesunken ist. Wiederholte Biopsien bestätigen eine zeitlich fortlaufende Dedifferenzierung des Tumors." 
Die Prognose macht er dann nicht nur von der Ploidie sondern von weiteren Determinanten abhängig, der S-Phase-Fraktion und dem Tumor-Grad. 
Das kann man sich vielleicht auch durch folgende Überlegung verdeutlichen: Auch peridiploide Tumore, wenn sie diagnostiziert werden, müssen ja, um da zu sein, bis dahin gewachsen sein. Und es steht zu erwarten, dass sie weiter wachsen werden und sogar Metastasen bilden können, wie Tribukait in seinem Beitrag ebenfalls ausführt. Bei einer Strategie des kontrollierten Abwartens stellt sich dann die Frage nach dem richtigen Zeitpunkrt der Intervention.

Die Ärzteschaft und die Pharma-Industrie haben an der Option des Wait and See überhaupt kein Interesse. Können sie auch nicht haben angesichts der in der Apparate-Medizin investierten Gelder, dem ärztlichen Know-how, das sich um radikale Therapien herum entwickelt hat und der munter fliessenden Gelder für die Krebsforschung. Es sind nur die Patienten, die ein Interesse an besseren Diagnosen und besseren Therapien, ermöglicht durch die Foeschungsergebnisse der Cytopathologie, haben können. In einem anderen Thread habe ich deshalb auch darauf aufmerksam zu machen versucht, dass eine Patientenvertretung mehr sein müsste als nur ein Verlautbarungsorgan für bestehende Strukturen.
Gruesse nach Andalusien. 
Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

> Sorry, habe ich korrigiert. Jetzt tut er's.
> 
> Da es wohl der Wahrheitsfindung dient, habe ich ein paar Sätze eingefügt.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Forum,

sicherlich ist nicht jeder so versiert, dass er die Sätze zu Wahrheitsfindung findet. Deshalb erlaube ich mir zu zitieren:




> Jan. 2008
> Aus Zeitgründen muss dieser Nachtrag kurz ausfallen.
> 
> Seit dem 1. März 2007 befinde ich mich in der zweiten DHB-Runde, nachdem mein PSA-Wert im Februar 2007 bei 12,79 ng/ml und damit etwa wieder beim Ausgangswert angekommen war. Etwa seit August 2007 liegt mein PSA-Wert unter 0,07 ng/ml (dies ist der unterste Wert, den mein hiesiges Labor bestimmen kann). Trotz 150 mg Casodex (in der ersten Runde: Flutamid) liegen meine Blutwerte alle im grünen Bereich. Ich nehme bisher die Nebenwirkungen des Androgenentzugs wesentlich weniger war als im ersten Durchgang. Zu Dr.Tucker besteht seit meinem Besuch im September 2006 kein Kontakt mehr. Meine Mails blieben unbeantwortet.


Es wäre gut, wenn auch eine Mitteilung erfolgen würde, aus welchen Komponenten die Medikation der zweiten DHB-Runde besteht. Neben Reinardo und mir gibt es mit Sicherheit viele andere, die das interessiert.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

auch mich interessiert die Medikation. Froh bin ich, daß mein PSA ohne Medikamente nomentan, noch nicht den Anfangsstand erreicht hat.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
Knuts Ausblick  und die letzten Ausführungen von Reinardo in diesem Thread zeigen (hier und hier), dass es zukünftig nicht langweilig werden wird und die theoretische Diskussion von Diagnose- und Therapieoptionen dabei ist, den ihr gebührenden Stellenwert im Forum einzunehmen. Ich möchte heute nicht die interessanten Ausführungen von Reinardo aufgreifen, in der wichtige Fragestellungen schon angedeutet sind und die Diskussion bereits angeschoben ist, sondern möchte mich hier gerne erst später einklinken, weil ich vorweg etwas mir wichtig erscheinende ansprechen möchte. 
Ich hatte in einem meiner letzten Beiträge geschrieben: _Heute haben wir eine offensichtlich verkrampfte Situation im BPS. Der Name DHB ist mit dem unglückseligen Makel der Vergangenheit verknüpft  und ein vorurteilsfreier Umgang mit ihr scheint erschwert. Dies aufzulösen ist schwierig._  Diesem meinem Beitrag war ursprünglich von mir ein zweiter Teil angedacht, den ich jedoch nach reiflicher Überlegung fallen ließ, weil aus meiner Sicht mir es nicht zustand,  mich in innere Angelegenheiten des BPS einzumischen. Es geht um eine systematische Kritik des Stellenwertes der DHB im BPS. Heute bereue ich, hier zu zögerlich gewesen zu sein, denn diese Kritik muss gründlich geführt werden, ist aus meiner Sicht überfällig und unausweichlich. 
Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, ich kannte die BPS-Homepage bis vor Kurzem nicht und schrieb noch im November letzten Jahres, als ich von der Einrichtung einer speziellen Seite der DHB hörte: _Mich hat die Ankündigung überrascht. Das Thema DHB kompakter zur Verfügung zu haben, scheint eine Verbesserung. Bislang konnte ich jedoch nirgends eine "Herausnahme" feststellen. Wo ist dies geplant oder vorgenommen worden. Sollte im Ergebnis die neue DHB-Seite nur auf Schleichwegen erreichbar sein, fände ich dies einen Rückschritt. Man muß nicht Leibowitz-Fan sein, um den experimentellen Mut und nicht zuletzt auch deshalb die Fortschrittspotenz bei Leuten wie ihm erkennen und anerkennen zu können. Genauso schätze ich aber auch die Arbeiten z.B. eines Strum oder Labrie, weswegen im Forum die erste Übersichtsseite mit der Rubrik "Androgenentzugstherapien" mir eingeengt erscheint, wenn es in der angehängten Erläuterung heißt "DHB nach Dr. Robert Leibowitz und weiterführende onkologische Konzepte"._ Ich hatte hier schon leise Kritik vorgetragen.
Wenn ich heute auf der homepage das Kapitel Therapien aufrufe, lächelt mich sofort die DHB an und ich werde beim Wunsch einer näheren Information über die Hormonblockade schnurstracks zur DHB des Herrn Leibowitz geführt. Es ist dies ein Unding. Ich halte dies für eine Marotte, für ein BPS-historisches Relikt, das im Betrachter den Eindruck erwecken muß, der BPS präsentiere hier eine neue Wunderwaffe gegen den PK und der Wunderdoktor wird gleich mitgeliefert. Es ist völlig korrekt, hier Mystizismus zu sehen und den Vorwurf des Personenkults zu erheben. Die vom BPS vorzustellende Therapieform ist die primäre Hormontherapie, wie immer man sie auch nennen möge. Unter dieser Therapieform gibt es die einfache und die zweifache Androgenentzugstherapie, die noch immer international hauptsächlich therapeutisch zur Anwendung  kommt, sowie die dreifache ADT, unter der die DHB ein spezieller Therapieansatz ist. Jenseits aller wissenschaftlichen Anforderungen an die Systematik von Darstellungen wird die DHB mit der primären Hormontherapie synonymisiert und Leibowitz mutiert zur Gallionsfigur. Man inthronisiert eine Variante und beschädigt dabei das Ansehen des BPS. Dem Anliegen, die primäre Hormontherapie als eine wohlbegründete therapeutische Option vorzustellen, wird ein Bärendienst erwiesen. Ich degradiere meine eigene Argumentation und Seriosität, wenn ich hier im Forum die DHB  verteidige, und das, liebe Freunde, stinkt mir. Und dennoch werde ich für diese Therapie immer Partei ergreifen, wie ich dies getan habe. Keiner lässt sich gerne von Leibowitz und seiner DHB einnehmen. Es ist allein der diplomatischen Zurückhaltung zu verdanken, wenn wir von uns wohlgesonnenen Professoren und praktizierenden Ärzten nicht auf diese Eigenwilligkeit hingewiesen werden. Zu glauben, man könne mit der DHB und Leibowitz als Speerspitze in der urologischen Praxis der primären Hormontherapie zum Durchbruch verhelfen ist blanke Illusion. Dazu bedarf es keiner DHB.  In Japan ist die primäre Hormontherapie schon lange etabliert und auch in den USA ist sie auf dem Vormarsch (siehe hier und hier). Es ist dies ein weltweiter Trend, weil immer mehr Männer sich den Risiken der invasiven Therapien entziehen wollen. 
Unser neu gewählte Vorsitzende Günter Feick hat in einer erfrischend-zupackenden Art eine Programmatik für den BPS erstellt, die mit ihren Arbeitskreisen eine erfreuliche Ausrichtung auf praktische Aufgaben signalisiert. Diesen Schwung des Neubeginns sollte man nutzen, um alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden. In der DHB-Ecke müssen die Dinge wieder vom Kopf auf die Beine gestellt werden, und sei es durch ein reinigendes Gewitter. Nur das tut der DHB und allen gut.
Grüße aus Rudersberg 

Hartmut

PS:  Hutschi würde nun aus seinem Sinnspruchfundus vielleicht jenes hervorziehen: Der Hund wackelt mit dem Schwanz, nicht umgekehrt.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Wenn ich heute auf der homepage das Kapitel Therapien aufrufe, lächelt mich sofort die DHB an und ich werde beim Wunsch einer näheren Information über die Hormonblockade schnurstracks zur DHB des Herrn Leibowitz geführt. Es ist dies ein Unding. Ich halte dies für eine Marotte...


Hallo Hartmut!

Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich in den unsäglichen Krieg aller möglichen Kämpfer gegen die vermeintlichen BPS-DHB-Lastigkeits-Windmühlen nicht mehr einmischen (zumal jetzt ja mit der "Nicht-genug-Liebe-des-BPS-zur-DNA-Zytometrie" eine andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird), aber:

Wenn *ich* die BPS-Homepage aufrufe und dort unter "Medizinisches" auf "Therapie" gehe, dann erscheint bei mir eine Liste mit Therapien, bei der die RPE an erster und die DHB an sechster und letzter Stelle steht. Worüber bist Du also so verärgert?

Als begeisterter Hundehalter bin ich der Meinung, dass hier weder der Schwanz mit dem Hund, noch der Letztgenannte mit dem Erstgenannten wedelt, sondern dass gar nichts zum Wedeln da ist. 

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Hartmut,

Du hast mir aus dem Herzen gesprochen.

Herzliche Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...Wenn ich heute auf der homepage das Kapitel Therapien aufrufe, lächelt mich sofort die DHB an und ich werde beim Wunsch einer näheren Information über die Hormonblockade schnurstracks zur DHB des Herrn Leibowitz geführt. Es ist dies ein Unding. Ich halte dies für eine Marotte...


Hallo Hartmut,

Du sprichst eine überfällige Angelegenheit an. Die DHB nimmt bei einigen Verfechtern und natürlich auch bei ihrem Erfinder für sich in Anspruch, eine eigene Therapie zu sein. Deshalb haben es sich die für die BPS-Homepage zuständigen Verantwortlichen nicht nehmen lassen, die DHB als eine eigenständige Therapie aufzuzählen, das sieht dann so aus:



Die Therapie-Beschreibungen auf der BPS-Seite wurden ja kürzlich überarbeitet und ich finde, dass man mit dieser jetzigen Form halbwegs leben kann, - obwohl die DHB ja eigentlich nichts weiter ist als eine von vielen Varianten der hormonellen Therapien.

Wenn Du diese o.a. Darstellung bereits als Unding oder Marotte bezeichnest, dann hätte ich Dich ja gerne zu der alten Form der Therapie-Beschreibungen gehört. Falls Du Interesse hast, kann ich Dir ja gerne einige Screenshots "von damals" zusenden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Dieter, hallo Schorschel,
wenn es so ist, dass das Thema im Forum erst jüngst diskutiert wurde und die jetzige Form Ergebnis dieser Diskussion ist, muss man dies akzeptieren. Es wäre wohl nicht mehrheitsfähig, das Fass zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt erneut aufzumachern. Ich finde es schade, dass die Chance einer gründlichen Klärung und Bereinigung vergeben wurde. 
Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> wenn es so ist, dass das Thema im Forum erst jüngst diskutiert wurde und die jetzige Form Ergebnis dieser Diskussion ist, muss man dies akzeptieren. Es wäre wohl nicht mehrheitsfähig, das Fass zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt erneut aufzumachern. Ich finde es schade, dass die Chance einer gründlichen Klärung und Bereinigung vergeben wurde.


Hallo Hartmut,

das Fass ist offen, wir warten noch auf das Ergebnis einer großangelegten Umfrage zur DHB. Dieses ist eigentlich längst überfällig. Das standhafte Schweigen der einstigen Hauptdarsteller lässt tief blicken; Worte wie Unding oder Marotte hätten von nicht sehr langer Zeit zu heißen Diskussionen in diesem Forum geführt. Aber so meldet sich nicht einmal der Mann mit seinem gerne verwendeten Wort "Beißreflex".  

Im Interesse aller Männer, welche große Hoffnungen mit der DHB verbunden haben und dafür möglicherweise sogar Kurativchancen ausgelassen haben, würde ich mir wünschen, dass ich mich täusche und das Schweigen andere Gründe hat als die von mir vermuteten. Warten wir es ab.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Dieter,

so schnell wird es mit der Auswertung nicht gehen.
Ich habe obwohl schon vor einem Jahr angemeldet, noch keinen Fragebogen bekommen.
nach rückfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß die Versendung der Fragebögen in 2 Stufen erfolgt und ich erst später dran bin.

Gruß,  Michael A.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

es war mal von einem Computerabsturz die Rede, mit Datenverlust. 
Die von uns genannten Daten werden so veraltet sein, daß es fast zu übelegen wäre neu zu befragen. 
Ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr, ging es um eine DHB oder nur HB. Ich glaube die wenigsten schwerer betroffenen passen in nur eine HB Therapie. Ich habe meine so oft verändert (müssen), daß diese gar nicht mit einer anderen HB vergleichbar ist. Von der Funktion ganz zu schweigen.

Lassen wir uns überraschen, Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Für mich möchte ich einen versöhnlichen Abgang in diesem Thread und tue dies

______________________________________________

......................................

mit der honorigen Aussage von Dr. Leibowitz

*Wir behandeln jeden Patienten in der Art und Weise, wie wir selber auch behandelt werden möchten, wenn wir diese Krankheit hätten!*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Nur eine kleine Anerkennung*

Hallo, Knut, so kenne ich Dich seit einigen Monaten, und die obige Darstellung ist einfach nur lobenswert und Deiner würdig. Punktum.

*"Für jedes Ding ist die Zeit der gewaltigste Prüfstein"*
(Simonides)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

